# The brutally honest confo thread!



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

I've been reading the recent rash of confo threads, and all the very interesting comments from very experienced people. It got me all inspired to start a thread where only the brave put photos up, so that the clever folks on here can comment honestly, without fear of offending. It's such a great way for less experienced forumites to learn about how a horse should be put together. 

I'm fully aware of Alf's strengths and weaknesses, and I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist if he gets savaged, so, go ahead...what's good and bad about this old man, and what do you think his job in life should be, based on his type/conformation (I know pretty much everyone knows what his actual job was, but try not to let that get in the way of looking at what's in front of you) 
Happy to have weight comments too - as that's another area people often struggle to know what is ideal







Ignore the front end doing carrot stretches - the hind legs are a bit more normal here


----------



## Batgirl (21 March 2017)

Good idea, I'm not precious either!  Dressage and Hacking are our main activites 








Fat to thin (6 months after buying)


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

This could be a really helpful thread if it runs well.


----------



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			This could be a really helpful thread if it runs well.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping! 
Come on then - you're one of the confo queens!


----------



## Girlracer (21 March 2017)

Ooh, this is a really interesting one! 

Here's my boy, would be interested to hear opinions on my boy.


----------



## LCH611 (21 March 2017)

How do I post pictures? I have put a couple in photobucket and would be happy for any critique.....


----------



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

Can we hold fire on posting pics for a bit, until people have looked at the ones that are already up? That way, it won't jst turn into a thread full of pictures, with very little feedback!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			That's what I'm hoping! 
Come on then - you're one of the confo queens!
		
Click to expand...

Later, just off to sort the rabble out.  Alice has to have her legs shaved in readiness for her appointment with one of the most respected show horse producers.  I need clarification of my thoughts that she is sadly a pit pony and not the next champion lightweight cob.


----------



## Farma (21 March 2017)

Auslander, my first thought was he is very short coupled (which I like and find easier to ride) however can imagine difficult to fit a saddle to that will also fit the rider as very short in the back. Also quite upright in the shoulder. I can imagine him being quite choppy in his trot but also quite comfortable esp in canter, may be wrong but that's what I see at a glance


----------



## ihatework (21 March 2017)

I'm more than happy to join in this one, and again not precious!

This is a horse I'm currently debating buying as a summer project with a view to sell. I'm sending in a good vet for a second opinion on limbs. The horse has more quality about him in the flesh.







This is a rising 4yo just off the boat from Ireland - purchased for eventing and currently rising 6 with a strong record, stepping up to novice/1* this year








This is from a while ago, a 5yo whose intended job was eventing. He broke down at a young 






This is a very well bred for eventing horse at 20 years, who broke down as a 6yo and then was on/off until 12 when he was retired (sorry don't have a good confo shot)







I'm also failing to find a decent confo shot of my mare. She is fully graded and competed 6-7 years of BD with around 250 points. We managed coffin joints but has recently broken down on her achillies tendon whilst not in any real work and has baffled vets!







And this is her foal, bred for duel purpose event/dressage, and also looks like it might be a good downhill ski-er!


----------



## JulesRules (21 March 2017)

Another one to be used as an example for comments: 

Sorry she isn't standing square. Bought to be a leisure horse and do low level riding club type activities 








Pic won't work. Try this link

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bzo2b3ea4kmnga2/20170312_172126.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

Farma said:



			Auslander, my first thought was he is very short coupled (which I like and find easier to ride) however can imagine difficult to fit a saddle to that will also fit the rider as very short in the back. Also quite upright in the shoulder. I can imagine him being quite choppy in his trot but also quite comfortable esp in canter, may be wrong but that's what I see at a glance 

Click to expand...

Well spotted - he is very short in the back, and he's a big, weight carrying sort, so saddle fit is an issue. His walk and canter are excellent, but his trot is uncomfortable - the combination of powerful back end, and up and down front end makes him feel like a pogo stick!


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 March 2017)

Auslander, he looks VERY like a couple of HW hunters my husband rode - before he gave up hunting.  Both had come over from Ireland with no papers - but almost certainly quite a bit of Irish Draughts - as I would guess your chap has.  Yes, fitting a saddle would take a bit of work.  He has a fantastic back-end, hocks slightly straight - but not enough to be an issue.  Do you know anything of his breeding?


----------



## ihatework (21 March 2017)

Auslanders is short in back & neck. For me he is a little top heavy. Photo makes him look stood too far under in his hind limb (same for the chestnut next one down), although unless they are really well stood up can be tricky to tell.

Girlracer bay to type for me is long in the Pastern & cannon in front. Can't tell from photo behind. I like his neck set.


----------



## Farma (21 March 2017)

Girlracer, your horse while is clearly very well kept and in good nick, lacks some topline imo and muscle and my first thought when I look at him is that he is the type that is difficult to keep looking well, I can imagine if he drops weight he could look quite poor around the 1/4s. He has long pasterns, upright hocks but may just be the picture?
He is very high in the wither and short in the back, so again, specific saddle fitting needed! The heels look a little low but again may just be the picture?
I also cant help but notice the big ears and a kind eye


----------



## JulesRules (21 March 2017)

Sorry. Just trying to post my image again as edit time ran out...


----------



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

JanetGeorge said:



			Auslander, he looks VERY like a couple of HW hunters my husband rode - before he gave up hunting.  Both had come over from Ireland with no papers - but almost certainly quite a bit of Irish Draughts - as I would guess your chap has.  Yes, fitting a saddle would take a bit of work.  He has a fantastic back-end, hocks slightly straight - but not enough to be an issue.  Do you know anything of his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

He was imported from Ireland as a 4yr old, with no recorded breeding - but is believed to be Clydesdale/TB. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some ID in there somewhere! I look at him and think show hunter, although not sure he has enough bone to be a heavyweight - the fluffy bloomers are deceiving! He's actually a dressage horse (retd) competed at Inter 1, and trained to GP. Freak of nature!



ihatework said:



			Auslanders is short in back & neck. For me he is a little top heavy. Photo makes him look stood too far under in his hind limb (same for the chestnut next one down), although unless they are really well stood up can be tricky to tell.
		
Click to expand...

He is top heavy - he's got a big horse body on relatively short legs! He can stand up better, but has had major hindlimb problems, so tends to stand a bit camped under.


----------



## LCH611 (21 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			. 

I'm fully aware of Alf's strengths and weaknesses, and I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist if he gets savaged, so, go ahead...what's good and bad about this old man, and what do you think his job in life should be, based on his type/conformation 
Happy to have weight comments too - as that's another area people often struggle to know what is ideal






I have a major preference for short-coupled horses so really like him. Although for me he is a tad upright in the shoulder I also really like his front leg and powerful bum. I suspect he has a lot of movement at trot!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DabDab (21 March 2017)

OK, go on then, I'll give some opinion....
Aus - he's short backed and upright in the shoulder but his front leg conformation is good and his back end looks powerful and neck set is good. If I had to pick a job for him it would probably be hunting
Girl racer - long pasterns, and also not fond of the angle of them, a little herring gutted and dippy along the back, but a decent neck set. Probably most useful for jumping.
Ihatework - really like the first chestnut, lovely head and neck, good back, everything in proportion and front legs look good, but can't tell much about the back legs, probably make a good sound riding club type. First grey is good too, very much a lean eventer type and probably wouldn't have the roundness of frame and musculature to do high level dressage, but has a nice slope to the shoulder and powerful looking back end with lots of lean muscle that's easy to keep fit. Don't like the second grey, he's too long in the pastern, he is lacking in second thigh at the back for support and overall his legs just don't look like they belong to his body. Can't tell much from the other photos...

That's as far as I've got


----------



## HappyDayz (21 March 2017)

Out of interest, and sorry to jump on your post OP, if anyone would be happy to message me I would be interested in your thoughts on my horse. Many thanks


----------



## LCH611 (21 March 2017)

I don't know how to do multiquotes, so will have to reply one by one.... girlracer, as someone struggling with a lanky sports horse riddled with ulcers I suspect your horse is equally as difficult to put condition on. I am also not good at taking conformation shots and wonder whether you aren't quite square on so the front end looks out of proportion with the back end - the dark colouring behind his throat is also a bit unfortunate as it makes him look a bit ewe necked. I also think he is very long in the pastern. I do like his shoulder though and his back end


----------



## LCH611 (21 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			I'm more than happy to join in this one, and again not precious!

This is a horse I'm currently debating buying as a summer project with a view to sell. I'm sending in a good vet for a second opinion on limbs. The horse has more quality about him in the flesh.







This is a rising 4yo just off the boat from Ireland - purchased for eventing and currently rising 6 with a strong record, stepping up to novice/1* this year








This is from a while ago, a 5yo whose intended job was eventing. He broke down at a young 






This is a very well bred for eventing horse at 20 years, who broke down as a 6yo and then was on/off until 12 when he was retired (sorry don't have a good confo shot)







I'm also failing to find a decent confo shot of my mare. She is fully graded and competed 6-7 years of BD with around 250 points. We managed coffin joints but has recently broken down on her achillies tendon whilst not in any real work and has baffled vets!







And this is her foal, bred for duel purpose event/dressage, and also looks like it might be a good downhill ski-er!







Click to expand...

 I definitely don't know enough about foals to comment on how he will end up, but I have major foal envy!


----------



## LCH611 (21 March 2017)

I haven't mastered uploading pics but perhaps this link will work for 2 of my connies - they are out of the same mare, by different stallions and this is them at 4 and 5 respectively. They are now 9 & 10

http://s916.photobucket.com/user/lisahughes2/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

DabDab said:



			Aus - he's short backed and upright in the shoulder but his front leg conformation is good and his back end looks powerful and neck set is good. If I had to pick a job for him it would probably be hunting
		
Click to expand...

I agree - if I was asked to guess his job, I'd say hunter. Not the case though (he'd be an awful hunter!) The dear boy is very special. Despite not looking the part, he has felt the tickle of a tailcoat on many occasions!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (21 March 2017)

I can't for the life of me get photobucket to give me the individual image codes and my internet is at snail speed right now, so if anyone can make these appear then feel free to critique. I don't have decent photos but I promise not to be offended 
http://s345.photobucket.com/user/screamingevil/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

I cannot see any Clyde in Alf, I can see ID x TB and I see middle weight not heavy.  He is nicely put together and a type rarely seen now.  His stance shows his hock stiffness but if he did stand nicely he would be a very nice type.  PS Auslander, cut his flipping tail !


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

Batgirl said:



			Good idea, I'm not precious either!  Dressage and Hacking are our main activites 








Fat to thin (6 months after buying)








Click to expand...

This chestnut gelding is very long in the back and stands over too much ground, his pasterns look long.  He has lovely depth though and there is nothing there to hinder him being a very useful horse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2017)

Just a few for you to play with  I know their faults and foibles.

1.






2.






3.






4.


----------



## Auslander (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I cannot see any Clyde in Alf, I can see ID x TB and I see middle weight not heavy.  He is nicely put together and a type rarely seen now.  His stance shows his hock stiffness but if he did stand nicely he would be a very nice type.  PS Auslander, cut his flipping tail !
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha! He's on the makeover list for this week! I'm more concerned about the damn mane, which is the bane of my life!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

Have fun !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Have fun !






Click to expand...

Apart from the upside down neck - which looks way worse because of his big head and the angle he is holding his head at  and that he will grow out of - he really wasn't badly put together as a baby. You can see he is going to be chunky and powerful. His hocks turn in slightly but again have probably straightened up alot with age. And his head is too big for him at that stage but his front end is good, he isn't too long nor short in the back and his backend is powerful enough though the tail is slightly low set. But as we know with babies, they grow out of much more than you would ever believe of them.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (21 March 2017)

A selection of photos of H as a 6yo



















And one as a just backed 4yo I found on fb 







I'm not a conformation expert but I'm loving seeing photos of all these lovely horses!


----------



## MasterBenedict (21 March 2017)

Feel free to critique Ben, he is conformationally...interesting!


----------



## WelshD (21 March 2017)

newly broken in five year old 12.2 British Riding Pony

I would be interested to hear any comments!


----------



## DabDab (21 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			I agree - if I was asked to guess his job, I'd say hunter. Not the case though (he'd be an awful hunter!) The dear boy is very special. Despite not looking the part, he has felt the tickle of a tailcoat on many occasions!
		
Click to expand...

You gave strict instructions to pretend we didn't know that! Plus, I think that it is actually quite difficult to find a horse that has a unity of temperament and conformation well suited to the same job.
Hey, we could start a 'funters' owners group (fake hunters)....I have one too - looks like a hunter, jumps like a hunter, gallops like a hunter, hates hunting.


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 March 2017)

My brutally honest opinion is can none of you take decent photos of your horses stood square with their entire body on show including their feet and a plain back ground and the camera at a decent angle to show a true picture of the poor beast.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.


----------



## Fools Motto (21 March 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			A selection of photos of H as a 6yo



















And one as a just backed 4yo I found on fb 







I'm not a conformation expert but I'm loving seeing photos of all these lovely horses! 

Click to expand...

I really like him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My brutally honest opinion is can none of you take decent photos of your horses stood square with their entire body on show including their feet and a plain back ground and the camera at a decent angle to show a true picture of the poor beast.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there is that too! I have some pics of mine that make them look truly awful! When in reality they aren't that bad just because they are stood wrong at the moment of the picture being taken.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

MasterBenedict said:









Feel free to critique Ben, he is conformationally...interesting!
		
Click to expand...

He is a cut and shunt, but I bet he is a star.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

WelshD said:



			newly broken in five year old 12.2 British Riding Pony

I would be interested to hear any comments!






Click to expand...

Attractive pony, just looking at the confo below the knee.  Pictures might be misleading though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My brutally honest opinion is can none of you take decent photos of your horses stood square with their entire body on show including their feet and a plain back ground and the camera at a decent angle to show a true picture of the poor beast.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the pictures are just random snaps rather than pictures taken for sale purposes.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2017)




----------



## FfionWinnie (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			To be fair the pictures are just random snaps rather than pictures taken for sale purposes.
		
Click to expand...

Some of these look like different animals in each pic.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

EKW said:








Click to expand...

A successful racehorse no doubt, but short in the neck and very long in cannon bone, better feet than a lot of TB's though.  Who is it ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2017)

Gray Mountain. Totally American born and bred. He had shocking feet in training, they couldn't cope with the work load. One had 3 cracks from top to bottom, the other front had 2 in. All were stapled together to keep him going. He did both front tendons before coming back and tearing one completely in 2.  Very talented, stupidly fragile. He is only 6yo in that pic.

Now he has feet like rocks, doesn't wear shoes and pretends to be a show pony! Lol!

His reincarnation:


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Gray Mountain. Totally American born and bred. He had shocking feet in training, they couldn't cope with the work load. One had 3 cracks from top to bottom, the other front had 2 in. All were stapled together to keep him going. He did both front tendons before coming back and tearing one completely in 2.  Very talented, stupidly fragile. He is only 6yo in that pic.

Now he has feet like rocks, doesn't wear shoes and pretends to be a show pony! Lol!

His reincarnation: 






Click to expand...

I wouldn't put that as the same horse !, well done and what a credit to you.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I wouldn't put that as the same horse !, well done and what a credit to you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he is a bit spesh!


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

This is the best side on pic I have of Dave.  He's not standing properly, it was more of a pretty photo to be honest.  Feel free to critique.








ETA He's 4 & half in this pic & not yet backed, rather chubs & very woolly.


----------



## Wagtail (21 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			I'm more than happy to join in this one, and again not precious!

This is a horse I'm currently debating buying as a summer project with a view to sell. I'm sending in a good vet for a second opinion on limbs. The eledajack/media/3BFB002C-6E85-4D18-B364-0556C54BA36A_zpswywbwcym.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]horse has more quality about him in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a good strong sort. I would worry a little about the pigeon chest as often correlates with girthiness/cold back. A bit thick through the gullet and weak second thigh. 




			This is a rising 4yo just off the boat from Ireland - purchased for eventing and currently rising 6 with a strong record, stepping up to novice/1* this year








Click to expand...

This horse has severe muscle wasting from a too narrow saddle and is over at the knee with upright front pasterns. The backend suggests he has a scopey jump.




			This is from a while ago, a 5yo whose intended job was eventing. He broke down at a young 






Click to expand...

Lovely looking horse but not surprised he broke down with the long cannons and pasterns.




			This is a very well bred for eventing horse at 20 years, who broke down as a 6yo and then was on/off until 12 when he was retired (sorry don't have a good confo shot)







Click to expand...

Just lovely. I can't see why he would have had so many problems from that picture.




			I'm also failing to find a decent confo shot of my mare. She is fully graded and competed 6-7 years of BD with around 250 points. We managed coffin joints but has recently broken down on her achillies tendon whilst not in any real work and has baffled vets!







Click to expand...

Lovely looking mare. A bit upright in the shoulder but as you a=say the confo shot is not great.




			And this is her foal, bred for duel purpose event/dressage, and also looks like it might be a good downhill ski-er!







Click to expand...

Just stunning!


----------



## Queenbee (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			This could be a really helpful thread if it runs well.
		
Click to expand...

ahaha - I thought exactly the same.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			This is the best side on pic I have of Dave.  He's not standing properly, it was more of a pretty photo to be honest.  Feel free to critique.








ETA He's 4 & half in this pic & not yet backed, rather chubs & very woolly.
		
Click to expand...

I see a very successful pony in the future.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (21 March 2017)

Young cob age four. I need to take more pics but as he looks like a yak at the moment so it will have to wait until his summer coat comes through. I think I'm aware of his good and bad points but interested in any comments.


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I see a very successful pony in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  Could you whisper in his ear about my aspirations for him?


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

Slightly less woolly & chubby action shot.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			Thank you.  Could you whisper in his ear about my aspirations for him?
		
Click to expand...

Sent him a text - behave, you will be fed and pampered, win a rosette and you will be set up for a life of luxury.  Get it wrong and you are a kebab.


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			I've been reading the recent rash of confo threads, and all the very interesting comments from very experienced people. It got me all inspired to start a thread where only the brave put photos up, so that the clever folks on here can comment honestly, without fear of offending. It's such a great way for less experienced forumites to learn about how a horse should be put together. 

I'm fully aware of Alf's strengths and weaknesses, and I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist if he gets savaged, so, go ahead...what's good and bad about this old man, and what do you think his job in life should be, based on his type/conformation (I know pretty much everyone knows what his actual job was, but try not to let that get in the way of looking at what's in front of you) 
Happy to have weight comments too - as that's another area people often struggle to know what is ideal







Ignore the front end doing carrot stretches - the hind legs are a bit more normal here
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I think he looks short & very powerful.  His shoulder is steep & his hinds are quite straight.  He is lovely & deep in his chest & has a nice chunky, strong looking back end.


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			Can we hold fire on posting pics for a bit, until people have looked at the ones that are already up? That way, it won't jst turn into a thread full of pictures, with very little feedback!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed this.  Oops.


----------



## Spiritedly (21 March 2017)

Not the best photo but was taken as a 'before' photo when he arrived a couple of months ago. I think he is also a fairly uncommon....in the UK... crossbreed


----------



## JulesRules (21 March 2017)

Is anyone able to tell me why my pics aren't working. It's driving me slightly bonkers!! What am I doing wrong? 







https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0LQqw


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

Girlracer said:



			Ooh, this is a really interesting one! 

Here's my boy, would be interested to hear opinions on my boy. 






Click to expand...

Lovely sloping shoulder, front pasterns are long, fetlocks seem to hang behind front feet, hinds better.


----------



## Lexi_ (21 March 2017)

Dave is such a beauty!

I've been trawling through photos and realising that I have approx 689453894 between-the-ears shots taken out hacking and zero proper confo shots. These are the closest I can find - sorry.


----------



## notsobad (21 March 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			This is the best side on pic I have of Dave.  He's not standing properly, it was more of a pretty photo to be honest.  Feel free to critique.








ETA He's 4 & half in this pic & not yet backed, rather chubs & very woolly.
		
Click to expand...

i am totally out of my depth with conformtion, but you dont need to be an expert to say that this pony is just perfect..


----------



## Dave's Mam (21 March 2017)

notsobad said:



			i am totally out of my depth with conformtion, but you dont need to be an expert to say that this pony is just perfect..
		
Click to expand...

Wow.  Thank you.


----------



## Auslander (22 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My brutally honest opinion is can none of you take decent photos of your horses stood square with their entire body on show including their feet and a plain back ground and the camera at a decent angle to show a true picture of the poor beast.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.
		
Click to expand...

In defence of all the posters who have got involved in this thread - I don't think many people feel the need to have properly stood up confo pics. Folks have done their best with what they had available.


----------



## Auslander (22 March 2017)

JulesRules said:



			Is anyone able to tell me why my pics aren't working. It's driving me slightly bonkers!! What am I doing wrong? 






Click to expand...

I think you are copying the page code, rather than the picture code (from address bar, not image itself) If you hover over the image and right click, you should get the option to "copy image address" - do that and then paste the code into the image box on here


----------



## vam (22 March 2017)

My old boy, about 5 in this pic







Current girl, last summer. 






Possibly the only shot I have of her stood up, must try and get a good one as I'd like to see how she changes through the years


----------



## Amymay (22 March 2017)

Vam, your beautiful lad was practically perfect in my eyes. Stunning!


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Yeah there is that too! I have some pics of mine that make them look truly awful! When in reality they aren't that bad just because they are stood wrong at the moment of the picture being taken.
		
Click to expand...

Very true! Taking a decent shot isn't as easy as I should be.

I find it very interesting how different things can be inferred by different people just from photos.

The one I find most interesting is the first grey -
DabDab has assessed him pretty much as we did when we bought him, we also had slight concern on a fractionally short neck (which he has). As a 5yo he came 4th in a massive BYEH class at a big international. In the last 6 months he appears to have turned into a flipping hunter, he is virtually unrecognisable from that initial photo.
Wagtail commented on 'severe muscle wastage from a too tight saddle' which made me smile as it had barely worn a saddle, it's just a raw under muscled Irish horse


----------



## JulesRules (22 March 2017)

Thanks Auslander for fixing my pic.

It was the code taken from hovering but maybe it was something to do with being on my phone. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JulesRules (22 March 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3xe11p6rkx3c6qz/20170312_153159.jpg?dl=0


Different angle on mine

Images still not working from my phone. Grrrrr


----------



## only_me (22 March 2017)

Best stood up pic i can find, where he also doesn't look like a bog pony lol







In comparison, this was him as a young 5 year old (march i think)






Feel free to rip to shreds, isn't going to change his ownership as is with me for life


----------



## LCH611 (22 March 2017)

JulesRules said:



			Is anyone able to tell me why my pics aren't working. It's driving me slightly bonkers!! What am I doing wrong? 







https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0LQqw

Click to expand...

I don't know how to post pics (asked early on in the thread), then put up a photobox link that I thought would work, but doesn't seem to as I haven't had a single comment although I did reply to the ones that had posted before....... bit disappointed to be honest


----------



## Auslander (22 March 2017)

LCH611 said:



			I don't know how to post pics (asked early on in the thread), then put up a photobox link that I thought would work, but doesn't seem to as I haven't had a single comment although I did reply to the ones that had posted before....... bit disappointed to be honest 

Click to expand...

I did a brief explanation of how to upload pics in reponse to the post you quoted. Give it a go


----------



## Auslander (22 March 2017)

JulesRules said:



			Thanks Auslander for fixing my pic.

It was the code taken from hovering but maybe it was something to do with being on my phone. 

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

You may have copied the link address, rather than the image address


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 March 2017)

Click on your pic in photobucket, click on the share bit. Then take the IMG code - in full, brackets and all - and copy and paste it into here.


----------



## rosiesowner (22 March 2017)

This is Chilli. She is 16 this year! Full TB who has evented and been through Riding Club with her owner. She is now with me (blooming heck, it's almost been a year!) and only recently have I found the direction for our career together to go in that we both enjoy. We're out competing dressage at N level and schooling E at home, with the hope to move up in a few months. 

Pic of her when I first got her. She'd been on holiday for around 8 months, had no shoes during that time and had generally been chilling with her herd of sheep. 








And more recently (october, but the last pic i've taken of her from the side!):


----------



## Enya12 (22 March 2017)

only_me said:



			Best stood up pic i can find, where he also doesn't look like a bog pony lol







In comparison, this was him as a young 5 year old (march i think)






Feel free to rip to shreds, isn't going to change his ownership as is with me for life 

Click to expand...

Hind leg a little straight, ditto with front limbs, looks like he is toes out as well but hard to tell from a side-on picture. Pasterns slightly upright but looks as if he has clean limbs. Good sloping shoulder and wither with a nice length of rein. He's got nice depth and is overall an attractive sort. His quarters have come on a lot since the bottom picture!


----------



## Enya12 (22 March 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			This is Chilli. She is 16 this year! Full TB who has evented and been through Riding Club with her owner. She is now with me (blooming heck, it's almost been a year!) and only recently have I found the direction for our career together to go in that we both enjoy. We're out competing dressage at N level and schooling E at home, with the hope to move up in a few months. 

Pic of her when I first got her. She'd been on holiday for around 8 months, had no shoes during that time and had generally been chilling with her herd of sheep. 








And more recently (october, but the last pic i've taken of her from the side!):





Click to expand...

Attractive head with a good length of rein but the neck is set too low which makes her withers rather high. The shoulder is slightly upright but the humerus is long so I bet she can snap those legs up pretty well and has a good long stride. She is a little over at the knee (better than being back at the knee) and her pasterns are quite long. The croup is set rather low as is her tail, and sickle hocked. She looks like she could also be cow hocked in that photo.


----------



## vam (22 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Vam, your beautiful lad was practically perfect in my eyes. Stunning!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, shame he was such an high maintenance pain in the butt!


----------



## rosiesowner (22 March 2017)

Enya12 said:



			Attractive head with a good length of rein but the neck is set too low which makes her withers rather high. The shoulder is slightly upright but the humerus is long so I bet she can snap those legs up pretty well and has a good long stride. She is a little over at the knee (better than being back at the knee) and her pasterns are quite long. The croup is set rather low as is her tail, and sickle hocked. She looks like she could also be cow hocked in that photo.
		
Click to expand...

She is a bit 'specially' put together I will admit! This is us attempting some medium in N30. This was super tense and we can do better but it gives you an idea 
[video=youtube;aR91BO2L_-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR91BO2L_-Y&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## chillipup (22 March 2017)

Auslander, thanks for starting this great thread. I'm not particularly conformation savvy, so I'm finding the reply critiques very useful and I'm now trying to study the pics to see if I can spot what the proper horsey folk can see  and you lucky lot do have some fabulous looking horses


----------



## ljohnsonsj (22 March 2017)

Gracie stood as a 5yo. I don't think this is a great angle of her, although I'm not sure if I have any different ones stood.










Nemo (Rising 4) Stood a few weeks ago. Lots of growing to do!






Looking slightly better under tack. Still has many donkey features though!


----------



## ester (22 March 2017)

IHW what a shame about your mare, when I looked at the grey I just thought raw athlete, though rather the opposite of Alf with regards to leg/body proportions  interesting that he has now chunked!

I have never heard of pigeon chests indicating cold backedness, certainly not the case here. 

I do think I seem to see shoulders as perhaps more upright than they are reading this thread and wonder if that is because of what I am used to  there was an interesting article I saw recently about should angles being steeper than ideal on 4* eventers and the theory behind that.


----------



## oldie48 (22 March 2017)

This is Mr B two years ago, he's somewhat more muscled and fitter looking now. We did an excellent session at AM dressage last year when we looked at our horses conformation and how it might affect their ability as a dressage horse. It was fascinating and clearly trainability and correct training can overcome quite a few conformational challenges. Please feel free to critique we pulled him apart at that session so I doubt there are any surprises.


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2017)

ester said:



			IHW what a shame about your mare, when I looked at the grey I just thought raw athlete, though rather the opposite of Alf with regards to leg/body proportions  interesting that he has now chunked!

I have never heard of pigeon chests indicating cold backedness, certainly not the case here. 

I do think I seem to see shoulders as perhaps more upright than they are reading this thread and wonder if that is because of what I am used to  there was an interesting article I saw recently about should angles being steeper than ideal on 4* eventers and the theory behind that.
		
Click to expand...

Now dear old Alf is an interesting one. He has definitely morphed into a cob. Trust me I didn't buy him as a cob, more a quality MW all rounder. Alas his injury on the horsewalker scuppered him. This was him as a 5yo ...


----------



## ester (22 March 2017)

Ah I meant Aus's Alf, sorry!  Your Alf always makes me smile there is an inner sports horse in there somewhere   lovely to see him all sleek! 

not enough ponies on this thread so  not terribly recent, most of the time he has a habit of looking at the camera which makes his neck look even shorter!








and a naked one


----------



## only_me (22 March 2017)

Enya12 said:



			Hind leg a little straight, ditto with front limbs, looks like he is toes out as well but hard to tell from a side-on picture. Pasterns slightly upright but looks as if he has clean limbs. Good sloping shoulder and wither with a nice length of rein. He's got nice depth and is overall an attractive sort. His quarters have come on a lot since the bottom picture!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for critiquing  
He isn't toes out thankfully, but is a bit upright in front which thanks to a good farrier are managed well. Limbs are clear, had 2 small splints  as 4 year old which have reabsorbed so is back to being clean limbed! His white legs are also quite deceiving as looks light of bone but actually has about 8.5 inches or so.! His hind has definitely improved, as you say, although atm he is quite fat  photo is in summer last year i think. 
He's the perfect horse for me, easy to manage, fun to ride and can be not ridden for 3 months and can get back on straight away and go for a hack with no silliness  he's here for life, he has the best personality


----------



## SEL (22 March 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			This is the best side on pic I have of Dave.  He's not standing properly, it was more of a pretty photo to be honest.  Feel free to critique.








ETA He's 4 & half in this pic & not yet backed, rather chubs & very woolly.
		
Click to expand...

He's gorgeous!


----------



## milliepops (22 March 2017)

hehe ester, Kira is the stretch limo version of Frank  

Taken 2 years ago, I've just set myself a reminder to take a comparison shot soon


----------



## C1airey (22 March 2017)

Great thread and very educational, thank you Auslander!  I cast a critical eye over my own darling beast this morning and made a few notes. I'll be interested to see what others say. It's hard when it's a horse you ride all the time/know the capabilities and limits of - e.g. I can forgive his front legs (from the front he sometimes looks like a giraffe at a watering hole) because I know how clever and nimble he is coming down steep/rough terrain.

Anyway, here he is - three weeks back into proper work after a quiet winter.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (22 March 2017)

One of my young girls as a 3 yr old (last year), would be really interested to get peoples opinions on her. Breeding guesses also welcome


----------



## DabDab (22 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Vam, your beautiful lad was practically perfect in my eyes. Stunning!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - his conformation is lovely.
The mare is a little upright in the shoulder and through the hock. And I think her neck looks set a little low but only because of the shoulder pivot point I think - I can imagine her being one that changes dramatically as she muscles up


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2017)

My thoughts on a few pics above.  

Ester's pony: A bit thick through the throatlatch if you wanted to do dressage with him.  Shoulder is a bit upright. I love his hind end, though.  

Milliepops' pony: Undermuscled in that pic but she must look a lot different now!  Hind end looks weak, but obviously isn't.

Clairey's horse: Looks kind of post-legged behind but that might just be the angle of the camera.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2017)

And you can return the favour with some pics of my horse, 23 year old TB-Shire:


















[/URL]
Ok, not remotely a confo shot:






[/URL]


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 March 2017)

Apologies I have now just gone to the last page as most other pics seemed to have comments!



ljohnsonsj said:









From this picture I cannot find much to fault, like her a lot, lovely set neck and limbs (for me anyway)

Nemo (Rising 4) Stood a few weeks ago. Lots of growing to do!











What jumps out at me is his hind end, he looks to be straight through his hocks (the first pic hes quite camped under) and looks weak compared to the front end, however I like the front of him !
		
Click to expand...




oldie48 said:









He looks croup high here, and it may be the angle but with a slightly short neck and for me he has quite long cannons. Do you have a recent pic as I think he would look quite different maybe now?
		
Click to expand...




ester said:









He looks quite short coupled, croup high and little over at the knee in this picture, I do like his shoulder angle though.



milliepops said:









I like Kira, though I do see what you mean she reminds me of Topaz who looks like her legs forgot to grow to match her body .
		
Click to expand...

If anyone fancies this one, go for it  from when she was 3 I think here Photobucket is on a go slow for a more recent one!







It has decided to play ball so recent ones!
4 years old:







This year at rising 5, sorry for the tack and generally rubbish pic 






Click to expand...


----------



## SpringArising (22 March 2017)

ljohnsonsj said:








Nemo (Rising 4) Stood a few weeks ago. Lots of growing to do!






Looking slightly better under tack. Still has many donkey features though!
		
Click to expand...

Looks sickle hocked and camped under in first pic with low-set hocks. Not so bad in second but hind end looks weak with flat croup for me, little long in the barrel and back. Nice shoulder and feet look OK, nice pasterns - good angle and not too long or short.


----------



## Casey76 (22 March 2017)

Tartine:







I know most of her bad points, but I'm always willing to learn more


----------



## C1airey (22 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			Clairey's horse: Looks kind of post-legged behind but that might just be the angle of the camera.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Hind legs aren't really his strong point, although this is a dreadful angle for them. He turns the offside hind slightly outwards at rest, we think as a habit from a joint infection in that hock as foal. Both hocks are now arthritic. Building up his back end is a challenge. I'd give anything for him to have a hind end like Ester's lad!

Caol Ila - I can't comment on confo, but you do have some funky saddlecloths!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (22 March 2017)

Yep he is a big long horse, he looks weird on his first pic but he's lots of growing left to do. He is a Condor C (Cassini I) baby and they are big long horses too- excited to see him when he is strong and grown into himself 






 This is his dad- I think he is a lot like him,but obviously a very young weak version at the mo.


----------



## ApolloStorm (22 March 2017)

Ooh, love some CC.
This pic is the week after I bought her as a just turned 4yo. 







These two are recent as a very nearly 5yo.















None are particularly excellent shots!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 March 2017)

ljohnsonsj said:



			Yep he is a big long horse, he looks weird on his first pic but he's lots of growing left to do. He is a Condor C (Cassini I) baby and they are big long horses too- excited to see him when he is strong and grown into himself 






 This is his dad- I think he is a lot like him,but obviously a very young weak version at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

Can definitely see his dad in him, and yes I think he will mature nicely, you'll have to keep taking pics so you can really see just how much he changes .


----------



## ester (22 March 2017)

If it helps both franks hinds have given up on him a bit at 24   - Interestingly I don't think anyone has commented on his uprightness behind which is what I always see. 

Aus's description of Alfs trot sounds very familiar! I gave up on doing sitting trot many years ago. 

Caol he always did ok stressaging, unfortunately by the time I'd worked out how it was best done he was past taking enough weight behind at the higher levels to be competitive. Spent a lot of time thinking neck longer though  If you can get him relaxed and unwelshed


----------



## vam (22 March 2017)

DabDab said:



			Ditto this - his conformation is lovely.
The mare is a little upright in the shoulder and through the hock. And I think her neck looks set a little low but only because of the shoulder pivot point I think - I can imagine her being one that changes dramatically as she muscles up
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He actually had issues with his stiles and had them medicated. Not sure if they would have held up long term as he got kicked and fractured his knee so never found out. He had a tendency to be down hill but had an amazing jump and very quick with his feet.

She is improving all the time, she was very wonky when I got her and one side of her pelvis is slightly higher than the other although barely noticeable now. Big jump lurking in there. She will be 6 this year but I think will take a few more before she really comes into herself.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2017)

ester said:



			If it helps both franks hinds have given up on him a bit at 24   - Interestingly I don't think anyone has commented on his uprightness behind which is what I always see. 

Aus's description of Alfs trot sounds very familiar! I gave up on doing sitting trot many years ago. 

Caol he always did ok stressaging, unfortunately by the time I'd worked out how it was best done he was past taking enough weight behind at the higher levels to be competitive. Spent a lot of time thinking neck longer though  If you can get him relaxed and unwelshed 

Click to expand...

I know the feeling.  It took me a gazillion years to work out how to ride my horse correctly and by the time I did, she was about 20!  Still sound, which is good, so we can work on things, but a bit late to be moving up the levels.

I love the look of the Welsh Ds, though.  I'd consider one for a future horse.  I've seen ones with good canters have fairly successful dressage careers.

I like Frank's hind end.  I would not guess he would have problems, but that's horses.  A good conformation doesn't mean they won't break.


----------



## ester (22 March 2017)

He learned his half passes at 22/23 . But he's just hacking now no circles, in body functionality he does seem to have undergone a rather rapid decline over the last year , not that he seems to have noticed much, he is still charging about, ruling the roost and making his feelings known. 

He does not have a good walk though it is technically correct so rarely scores down for it, trotting is ok, I could ride him in canter for hours! 

He was bought as a fun all rounder and has certainly fulfilled the brief! I'd love him to be 10 years younger as I might actually be better at jumping him then too! I can only really imagine getting another slightly bigger version really.- one with a little more saddle room


----------



## Annagain (22 March 2017)

Here goes. Sorry I can't offer any comments, I'm not great on confo (I know the theory but struggle to see it in practice) but definitely learning lots! 

What this doesn't show is just how pigeon toed Archie is. 







I don't have any of Monty without me on him sorry! Although I think both of these show his most obvious issue. 













ETA  - the first of these photos is early April, the second probably about Nov. He always changes shape this much over the winter!


----------



## shirl62 (22 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Thank you, he is a bit spesh!
		
Click to expand...

He is a bit of a 'Bobby Dazzler' and he knows it....Top marks to you..

Shirl


----------



## milliepops (22 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			I know the feeling.  It took me a gazillion years to work out how to ride my horse correctly and by the time I did, she was about 20!  Still sound, which is good, so we can work on things, but a bit late to be moving up the levels.

I love the look of the Welsh Ds, though.  I'd consider one for a future horse.  I've seen ones with good canters have fairly successful dressage careers.
.
		
Click to expand...

chiming in here, by the time I got good enough to ride M well she had gone into her perpetual injury/rehab spiral!

I would have another sec D based on my case study of 1 - K was def very weak in the photo above with a poop canter but it's her best pace now and I think she will have a very good ability to sit... learning pirouette canter at the moment and finding it quite natural  
People say that long horses find it difficult to collect but I haven't found that to be an issue.

I like these threads - few of us have the option to buy the perfect animal and it's interesting to see how they develop into themselves- Apollo Storm's horse is one that shows a big change IMO and will probably continue to improve. I like your mare Caol Ila, the second photo makes her look downhill but I can imagine that if she was super fit then the front would come up.


----------



## CrazyMare (22 March 2017)

Here are my herd - I'm not going to be upset, I know their strengths and weaknesses

4 year old gelding







10 year old mare







2 year old filly (now 9 years old, but can't find a recent pic!)


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2017)

How did you fix Kira's canter?  Gypsum and I have struggled with the canter, but while she is not Valegro, it is ok when (a) she is not ridden and (b) ridden but not by me.  Besides riding better, what exercises would you recommend to strengthen it?

I am a terrible equine photographer.  Truly crap.  I have loads where she looks downhill but she isn't at all. She is pretty level.  I think it's a camera angle thing, but not helped by the fact that her neck is set fairly low, so if she's standing slouching and relaxed, the camera makes her appear downhill.  

Here is one in canter, but that's my friend riding and me taking lousy photos:


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 March 2017)

Photo bucket being a twit so here is the link to the elephant. 
He will never look thin but this was taken two weeks ago and you can feel 80% of his ribs, just go to get rid of the little fat paths behind his shoulder, tone up the belly, bottom and develop his top line more.


http://s1103.photobucket.com/user/miss_may1/media/DSC_9183.jpg.html


----------



## milliepops (22 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			How did you fix Kira's canter?
		
Click to expand...

Lots of cantering, mainly :lol:
her canter was enormous, barely containable in a 20 x 60, she needed to do 40 metre circles to stay in balance and we had to go at extended gallop to keep a rhythm of sorts.

Zillions of transitions really.
Started out teaching her how to get into canter without running - lots of walk to canter. And then short spells of canter, returning to trot before we got to the point where it got flat and 4 time.  I taught her the concept of simple changes early on even though they weren't pretty, just so I could throw the anchor out now and then.
Then trot-canter-trot-canter-trot-canter ...repeat for hours feeling for the moment in the stride that helps them switch between paces neatly rather than falling onto the forehand.
I did a bit of (mainly unridden) gridwork which showed her how to be a bit more athletic (she needed to make more effort with her body)
Then riding big half halts in the canter til she learnt how to improve her balance by putting the hind legs under, rather than by going faster
Next introduced counter canter - similarly pushing the boundaries of balance and requiring a better solution from her than just zooming off.

And just lots and lots of practice. She was very crooked in the beginning so general straightness work has helped, now I warm up alternating shoulder-in to travers on the track to connect her to my outside hand and get the inside hind motivated, little bit of renvers if she's pushing against it.  

She has to be quick and on my aids, she can have a tendency to get a bit slow and hang in the air if she's not made to be quick - this shows itself in a passagey feeling trot and a too-slow canter rhythm so if I feel that, we do quickfire transitions until she is thinking quicker again.

I won't lie, I work really hard with her but she laps it up, and the canter improved so much that she was really easy to teach changes to, as long as she is through they are 100% correct. She's quite snappy behind now so she should find piris quite easy too once we get the submission sorted :wink3:


----------



## Jenni_ (22 March 2017)

Oh can someone do Skye please  I have my own opinions and won't be offended x


----------



## YardGeek (22 March 2017)

My mare as a 3yo just backed


----------



## luckyoldme (22 March 2017)

YardGeek said:









My mare as a 3yo just backed
		
Click to expand...

 im no expert, but this is a horse which really seems easy on my eyes, she is stunning.


----------



## Annagain (22 March 2017)

YardGeek said:









My mare as a 3yo just backed
		
Click to expand...

As I said before I don't 'see' conformation things, my brain just doesn't compute it. I can see beauty though and she is beautiful. To me, she looks way older than 3, she looks like a properly developed adult. I hope you have many years of joy with her.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			Oh can someone do Skye please  I have my own opinions and won't be offended x
















Click to expand...

I like her hind end -- nice sloping croup.  She looks a bit long in the cannon bone, however, and downhill.  Although like my horse, cameras can make horses who aren't downhill look it.  She also looks like she needs less muscle underneath her neck and more of a topline.  

Any thoughts on my horse?

If YardGeek can't find her horse, don't look in my barn.


----------



## YardGeek (22 March 2017)

annagain said:



			As I said before I don't 'see' conformation things, my brain just doesn't compute it. I can see beauty though and she is beautiful. To me, she looks way older than 3, she looks like a properly developed adult. I hope you have many years of joy with her.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she's a very exciting one for the future I think  
She's always looked very "grown up"! I bought her straight from the breeder as a 2yo and she looked pretty much the same haha! 



luckyoldme said:



			im no expert, but this is a horse which really seems easy on my eyes, she is stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I'm obviously biased but she's the prettiest horse I've owned



Caol Ila said:



			If YardGeek can't find her horse, don't look in my barn.
		
Click to expand...

 Haha


----------



## Girlracer (22 March 2017)

I love this thread - it is so interesting! 



Farma said:



			Girlracer, your horse while is clearly very well kept and in good nick, lacks some topline imo and muscle and my first thought when I look at him is that he is the type that is difficult to keep looking well, I can imagine if he drops weight he could look quite poor around the 1/4s. He has long pasterns, upright hocks but may just be the picture?
He is very high in the wither and short in the back, so again, specific saddle fitting needed! The heels look a little low but again may just be the picture?
I also cant help but notice the big ears and a kind eye 

Click to expand...

You're absolutely spot on in everything you have said, very difficult to fit a saddle to! Especially with my lanky legs. Topline is an ongoing battle, as he carries himself (even just around the field) very inverted. Thank you for your feedback! 




ihatework said:



			Auslanders is short in back & neck. For me he is a little top heavy. Photo makes him look stood too far under in his hind limb (same for the chestnut next one down), although unless they are really well stood up can be tricky to tell.

Girlracer bay to type for me is long in the Pastern & cannon in front. Can't tell from photo behind. I like his neck set.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, really interesting!



DabDab said:



			OK, go on then, I'll give some opinion....
Aus - he's short backed and upright in the shoulder but his front leg conformation is good and his back end looks powerful and neck set is good. If I had to pick a job for him it would probably be hunting
Girl racer - long pasterns, and also not fond of the angle of them, a little herring gutted and dippy along the back, but a decent neck set. Probably most useful for jumping.
Ihatework - really like the first chestnut, lovely head and neck, good back, everything in proportion and front legs look good, but can't tell much about the back legs, probably make a good sound riding club type. First grey is good too, very much a lean eventer type and probably wouldn't have the roundness of frame and musculature to do high level dressage, but has a nice slope to the shoulder and powerful looking back end with lots of lean muscle that's easy to keep fit. Don't like the second grey, he's too long in the pastern, he is lacking in second thigh at the back for support and overall his legs just don't look like they belong to his body. Can't tell much from the other photos...

That's as far as I've got 

Click to expand...

Definitely most useful for jumping! 



LCH611 said:



			I don't know how to do multiquotes, so will have to reply one by one.... girlracer, as someone struggling with a lanky sports horse riddled with ulcers I suspect your horse is equally as difficult to put condition on. I am also not good at taking conformation shots and wonder whether you aren't quite square on so the front end looks out of proportion with the back end - the dark colouring behind his throat is also a bit unfortunate as it makes him look a bit ewe necked. I also think he is very long in the pastern. I do like his shoulder though and his back end
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is, not so much weight as he eats well but condition and muscle on top - very difficult! 



FfionWinnie said:



			My brutally honest opinion is can none of you take decent photos of your horses stood square with their entire body on show including their feet and a plain back ground and the camera at a decent angle to show a true picture of the poor beast.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, my photo wasn't taken for this purpose, just to taken because... why not?


----------



## Lammy (22 March 2017)

Shame You won't part with him as he's lovely!! Don't know an awful lot about confo and it might just be his markings but he looks especially deep.

That was meant to be a reply to only me's coloured...damn phone


----------



## DabDab (22 March 2017)

YardGeek said:









My mare as a 3yo just backed
		
Click to expand...

Now that's my kind of horse (but I'm biased as she's pretty much the spit of mine with a little less bone and a proper length neck). She's very well developed for a 3yo - be interesting to see what she does


----------



## Lammy (22 March 2017)

ester said:



			Ah I meant Aus's Alf, sorry!  Your Alf always makes me smile there is an inner sports horse in there somewhere   lovely to see him all sleek! 

not enough ponies on this thread so  not terribly recent, most of the time he has a habit of looking at the camera which makes his neck look even shorter!








and a naked one 





Click to expand...

I love a D and he's a great example of one  good shoulder and hind end, nice and compact. Looks a lot like my mare actually!


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			Wagtail commented on 'severe muscle wastage from a too tight saddle' which made me smile as it had barely worn a saddle, it's just a raw under muscled Irish horse
		
Click to expand...

Don't take it so personally. You said he was a four year old fresh of the boat from Ireland. Was he unbroken? I have never once seen a horse that had not had a saddle on its back with wasting like that. It also takes four times as long to build muscle than for it to atrophy. It only takes a handful of sessions in a tight saddle to cause it.


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Don't take it so personally. You said he was a four year old fresh of the boat from Ireland. Was he unbroken? I have never once seen a horse that had not had a saddle on its back with wasting like that. It also takes four times as long to build muscle than for it to atrophy. It only takes a handful of sessions in a tight saddle to cause it.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't take it personally. Your definitive statement amused me.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 March 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			If anyone fancies this one, go for it  from when she was 3 I think here Photobucket is on a go slow for a more recent one!







It has decided to play ball so recent ones!
4 years old:







This year at rising 5, sorry for the tack and generally rubbish pic 






Click to expand...

Bump, no one want to critic Skylla?


----------



## LCH611 (22 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			I did a brief explanation of how to upload pics in reponse to the post you quoted. Give it a go
		
Click to expand...

so sorry for sounding huffy - was having a rubbish morning & clearly missed the helpful comments about uploading pics during the laboured scrolling back & forth to try to comment on people's pics!!

Smig at 5:
http://s916.photobucket.com/user/lisahughes2/media/IMG_1492_zpsc0rwfuin.jpg.html?o=1

Bear at 4:
http://s916.photobucket.com/user/lisahughes2/media/IMG_1494_zpsnsqrohiv.jpg.html?o=0

am just going to park these links here and then go back a few pages to find out how to do it properly!


----------



## LCH611 (22 March 2017)

luckyoldme said:



			im no expert, but this is a horse which really seems easy on my eyes, she is stunning.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			I didn't take it personally. Your definitive statement amused me.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's okay then. So can you answer my question - was the horse unbroken? Only I have never seen muscle atrophy like that on a horse that had not been under saddle.


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2017)

Skylla - love her neck. Shoulder a little upright. Not liking the front hoof-pastern axis.
Her hind end overall looks weak


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Well that's okay then. So can you answer my question - was the horse unbroken? Only I have never seen muscle atrophy like that on a horse that had not been under saddle.
		
Click to expand...

He would have been under saddle for approx 2 weeks before being shipped.


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			He would have been under saddle for approx 2 weeks before being shipped.
		
Click to expand...

That's long enough.


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Really interesting thread   It has to be done.....

On arrival last June:







Roughly last November:







And the other day:  







Obviously only snapshots so I hope you can get some idea


----------



## Damnation (22 March 2017)

Go nuts! 

When I bought her 6 snd a half years ago aged 9:




































Summer 2016 aged 15:


----------



## LCH611 (22 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My brutally honest opinion is can none of you take decent photos of your horses stood square with their entire body on show including their feet and a plain back ground and the camera at a decent angle to show a true picture of the poor beast.

Oops. Did I say that out loud.
		
Click to expand...

 Truthfully I can't take good pictures of anything....... it's a life skill I have never mastered. Like putting on nail varnish


----------



## LCH611 (22 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Gray Mountain. Totally American born and bred. He had shocking feet in training, they couldn't cope with the work load. One had 3 cracks from top to bottom, the other front had 2 in. All were stapled together to keep him going. He did both front tendons before coming back and tearing one completely in 2.  Very talented, stupidly fragile. He is only 6yo in that pic.

Now he has feet like rocks, doesn't wear shoes and pretends to be a show pony! Lol!

His reincarnation: 






Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## luckyoldme (22 March 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Bump, no one want to critic Skylla?[/QUOTE
Im very nervous about saying this but you did ask.
On the first two photos she looks like the neck and head belong to a different horse.
Luckily for you im definately no expert.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			That's long enough.
		
Click to expand...

FFS are you missing the point?! 
(No im not taking it personally btw)

Maybe you are right? Although I suspect you are not, he came weakly muscled all over.

You have a habit of making statements of fact. That is a serious flaw at times.


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 March 2017)

LCH611 said:



			Truthfully I can't take good pictures of anything....... it's a life skill I have never mastered. Like putting on nail varnish
		
Click to expand...

Ah well it's about taking lots and working out where you are going wrong. I like taking pics and for me if you want a good opinion on a horse from a photograph it has to be a really good photo and even then it's very difficult to paint a true picture. I don't reckon I have a single pic that is worth even critiquing the horse from and I have thousands. 

As for the nail vanish can't help you there


----------



## SpringArising (22 March 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Bump, no one want to critic Skylla?
		
Click to expand...

Looks tied-in at the knee, and pasterns are a bit too upright. She also looks cow-hocked, particularly in the second picture, but a picture from behind would be better to see that.


----------



## Casey76 (22 March 2017)

Damnation said:



			Go nuts! 

When I bought her 6 snd a half years ago aged 9:






































Summer 2016 aged 15:








Click to expand...

She has a nice neck tie-in, and a good sloping shoulder, a strong loin connection and a good hip angle.  She is a little down hill, and very light of bone for her overall build.  Long upright pasterns and in the first photo she is standing a lot under herself, though soften this can be affected by hoof care.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			Skylla - love her neck. Shoulder a little upright. Not liking the front hoof-pastern axis.
Her hind end overall looks weak
		
Click to expand...




luckyoldme said:





AlexHyde said:



			Bump, no one want to critic Skylla?[/QUOTE
Im very nervous about saying this but you did ask.
On the first two photos she looks like the neck and head belong to a different horse.
Luckily for you im definately no expert.
		
Click to expand...


:lol: Fear not we're being brutal!

She still looks like a very long cut and shut , I am holding onto the fact that Topaz had no behind to speak of at 6 but now has one to be proud of :lol:. Funny thing about her generally awful hind quarters is that her movement behind is pretty lovely (moves bigger behind than in front), so I'm hoping when she matures she will look better :eek3:.

Interesting at the hoof-pastern axis as in person this is good so might be my pictures, but will have a good stare at them tonight to make sure!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Damnation (22 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			She has a nice neck tie-in, and a good sloping shoulder, a strong loin connection and a good hip angle.  She is a little down hill, and very light of bone for her overall build.  Long upright pasterns and in the first photo she is standing a lot under herself, though soften this can be affected by hoof care.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  She always stands camped under to varying degrees and never found out why really, even minus shoes. But I think her biggest weakness is she is slightly croup high and it does make her downhill. I see what you mean about her bone compared to her overall frame but would you believe me if I said she is actually quite narrow across her shoulders! She does look like she should have more bone.

ETA:

Front on shot, 2nd time I'd ever ridden her here so excuse the bizarre hands!!!


----------



## Annagain (22 March 2017)

I'm going to shamelessly bump my two as well, or are they so bad you can't comment on them even when we're being brutal?


----------



## oldie48 (22 March 2017)

Same horse on same day but from a different angle for Alex Hyde. I think it shows how difficult it is to take a good confo picture. Considered opinion is he is long in the cannon bone, a bit straight in the hocks and my farrier says his feet are too small. I don't think he's croup high or has a short neck but a slight angle in a pic can make a difference and sometimes I think with coloured horses they can look deceptive because the eye is drawn to the light parts. He's lacking topline, especially just in front of the whither and muscles in his hindqs but with correct work this has improved.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (22 March 2017)

Another bumping my 3yo, would be really really interested in opinions (however awful they are  )


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2017)

Lévrier;13513324 said:
			
		


			Really interesting thread   It has to be done.....

On arrival last June:







Roughly last November:







And the other day:  







Obviously only snapshots so I hope you can get some idea 

Click to expand...

Lovely front end with nice length of forearm and good shoulder. Slightly thick through the gullet but nice head. I like his overall proportions. He has nice quarters. He could possibly be a little straight through the hocks but it may be the photographs. How old is he?


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2017)

Dusty M Yeti said:



			Another bumping my 3yo, would be really really interested in opinions (however awful they are  )







Click to expand...

She is at that age where she is very bum high and so this throws off everything else such as her back and hocks. If she grows in front the amount she looks as though she could, I think she'll be very nice, but there is a lot of maturing to do. At the moment her cannons look too long, but at three, the cannon bones have stopped growing and all her height will be gained higher up. I think she will always be quite long in the back. She has the potential to be lovely.


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Lovely front end with nice length of forearm and good shoulder. Slightly thick through the gullet but nice head. I like his overall proportions. He has nice quarters. He could possibly be a little straight through the hocks but it may be the photographs. How old is he?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He will be 7 in May, he had done next to nothing before I got him on loan last year. He does please my eye even though I realise he isn't perfect  

Sadly I'm frequently told I can't take a pic of him that does him justice lol,  so I totally accept they don't give a clear representation of him


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			She is at that age where she is very bum high and so this throws off everything else such as her back and hocks. If she grows in front the amount she looks as though she could, I think she'll be very nice, but there is a lot of maturing to do. At the moment her cannons look too long, but at three, the cannon bones have stopped growing and all her height will be gained higher up. I think she will always be quite long in the back. She has the potential to be lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Wagtail  tbh she has always grown bum high the only time she was level was aged about 4 months! I'm hoping at some point the front end will catch up, over all she is a large mare so I think will take a few more years to finish growing and furnish. She wasn't bred for good conformation (foster foal) so hasn't turned out too badly so far.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (22 March 2017)

Phone is playing up so chocolate biscuits to anyone who can make a few of these pop up. 
http://imgur.com/a/ZWrEk

This is a really interesting thread filled with some lovely horses, I'm learning a fair bit here as I've never been a conformation expert in the slightest


----------



## {97702} (22 March 2017)

Maria13 said:



			Phone is playing up so chocolate biscuits to anyone who can make a few of these pop up. 
http://imgur.com/a/ZWrEk

This is a really interesting thread filled with some lovely horses, I'm learning a fair bit here as I've never been a conformation expert in the slightest
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I can't use imgur, but LOVE that trotting pic!


----------



## Casey76 (22 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Tartine:







I know most of her bad points, but I'm always willing to learn more 

Click to expand...

Sorry... just a bump for Tartine


----------



## Lammy (22 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Sorry... just a bump for Tartine 

Click to expand...


I like her, nice neck and shoulder but front legs look a little too straight? At least I think - sorry I'm no expert! Nicely compact pony though -a real nice stamp


----------



## Lammy (22 March 2017)

Thought I'd play the game, this is goat horse in all his glory, he'll be 4 in July and no idea what his dad was, dam was an ex-racer. Bought him unseen for a bargain price and think I got quite lucky. He's currently going through a growth spurt and also didn't want to stand properly without fidgeting &#55357;&#56836;












(Trying to eat me)


----------



## CrazyMare (22 March 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			Here are my herd - I'm not going to be upset, I know their strengths and weaknesses

4 year old gelding







10 year old mare







2 year old filly (now 9 years old, but can't find a recent pic!)






Click to expand...


Nobody fancy this challenge!?


----------



## rachk89 (22 March 2017)

Anyone want to critique mine? Have a guess at his breeding too if you want and don't know, some do.  Sorry for the bad and old photos they are from last year.


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			Nobody fancy this challenge!?
		
Click to expand...

I think they're all too nice!

The 4 year old gelding is slightly bum high, but I think that's his age. He is compact and athletic looking with a lovely head, well set on neck and nice slope to the shoulder. I like his quarters and hind legs and hocks. If I were to be at all picky I would say he was a little weak in his second thigh but again this is probably his age. I can't see his feet and pasterns but he is a little tied in below the knee and quite light of bone for his frame, but overall a very nice looking horse.

I love, love, love the mare. Such a pleasing picture and gorgeous rich mahogany bay (or brown?). I think that she is pretty close to perfect IMO. Maybe a little long in the back, but that wouldn't bother me one bit.

The filly is very nice too but only 2 years old so difficult to know what she will be like when fully grown.


----------



## Spiritedly (22 March 2017)

Spiritedly said:



			Not the best photo but was taken as a 'before' photo when he arrived a couple of months ago. I think he is also a fairly uncommon....in the UK... crossbreed 






Click to expand...

Anyone? I know what I think his conformation is like but I'd be interested in others opinions.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			She has a nice neck tie-in, and a good sloping shoulder, a strong loin connection and a good hip angle.  She is a little down hill, and very light of bone for her overall build.  Long upright pasterns and in the first photo she is standing a lot under herself, though soften this can be affected by hoof care.
		
Click to expand...

Take the top off and put on better limbs ans she would be a stunner.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 March 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			Nobody fancy this challenge!?
		
Click to expand...

4 year old is a nice horse with lots of maturing to do.  Little tip for you, don't take so much mane off the base of his neck if you plan to show him again.  the picture makes his neck look shorter than it actually is.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (22 March 2017)

Lévrier;13513457 said:
			
		


			Sorry I can't use imgur, but LOVE that trotting pic!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! That was her as a two year old at the stud she was bred at, she's four now and is starting gentle hacking out although the weather has given her more time off since she arrived 6 weeks ago. She's a project, very roughly backed last year so headshy as a result, but she's a sweet little mare and we're working her through her fears


----------



## Annagain (22 March 2017)

annagain said:



			Here goes. Sorry I can't offer any comments, I'm not great on confo (I know the theory but struggle to see it in practice) but definitely learning lots! 

What this doesn't show is just how pigeon toed Archie is. 







I don't have any of Monty without me on him sorry! Although I think both of these show his most obvious issue. 













ETA  - the first of these photos is early April, the second probably about Nov. He always changes shape this much over the winter!
		
Click to expand...




annagain said:



			I'm going to shamelessly bump my two as well, or are they so bad you can't comment on them even when we're being brutal? 

Click to expand...

Are they THAT bad?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 March 2017)

I'll give you an age and breed guess on this one too &#128541;


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 March 2017)

EKW said:



			I'll give you an age and breed guess on this one too &#55357;&#56861;






Click to expand...

Older horse and, so sorry EKW but yuk !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Older horse and, so sorry EKW but yuk !
		
Click to expand...

&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; Lol! He's not actually mine. He is 14yo, very well bred - Danehill x Warning. Group 2/3 winner on the flat as a 2&3yo. Multiple hurdle and chase winner beating 2 Champion Hurdlers (before they won them) and Purple Moon who went on to be 2nd in the Melbourne Cup. He sold in a private sale as a 3yo for reportedly in a excess of £250k. 

Meet Degas Art - proving that you don't need to look or be built like perfection to win plenty of races and money.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 March 2017)

EKW said:



			&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877; Lol! He's not actually mine. He is 14yo, very well bred - Danehill x Warning. Group 2/3 winner on the flat as a 2&3yo. Multiple hurdle and chase winner beating 2 Champion Hurdlers (before they won them) and Purple Moon who went on to be 2nd in the Melbourne Cup. He sold in a private sale as a 3yo for reportedly in a excess of £250k. 

Meet Degas Art - proving that you don't need to look or be built like perfection to win plenty of races and money.
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous ! and very true.  I had the honour of meeting Soviet Song, Sister Act and Ffestinoig a few years ago, none of which impressed me, but like you say performance is the only important thing with racehorses.


----------



## Cortez (22 March 2017)

...


----------



## Cortez (22 March 2017)

Spiritedly said:



			Not the best photo but was taken as a 'before' photo when he arrived a couple of months ago. I think he is also a fairly uncommon....in the UK... crossbreed 






Click to expand...

Again, with picture....

I'll take a stab, as I quite like him: is he part Arab by any chance? Nicely set on and shaped neck, but looks quite light, also could be short - but that's hard to tell with him turning towards the camera like that. The shoulder is short and the angle a little straight. He has enough bone, but is slightly back at the knee and the pastern is short. Ribs are well sprung, but he could be deeper and the back is a tad too long and goes into a short croup with a bump. Very kind eye and expression.


----------



## Spiritedly (22 March 2017)

Cortez said:



			Again, with picture....

I'll take a stab, as I quite like him: is he part Arab by any chance? Nicely set on and shaped neck, but looks quite light, also could be short - but that's hard to tell with him turning towards the camera like that. The shoulder is short and the angle a little straight. He has enough bone, but is slightly back at the knee and the pastern is short. Ribs are well sprung, but he could be deeper and the back is a tad too long and goes into a short croup with a bump. Very kind eye and expression.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He is an Arab x American Saddlebred. I think the neck shortness may be down to camera angle as it's actually quite long and usually in my face!...I'm hoping with schooling it will improve...His croup is a bit strange as it seems to curve normally then bump and go straight to his tail but I'm not sure if this is down to the fact he carries his tail flagged.


----------



## Cortez (22 March 2017)

Spiritedly said:



			Thank you. He is an Arab x American Saddlebred. I think the neck shortness may be down to camera angle as it's actually quite long and usually in my face!...I'm hoping with schooling it will improve...His croup is a bit strange as it seems to curve normally then bump and go straight to his tail but I'm not sure if this is down to the fact he carries his tail flagged.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's why I like him; two breeds that I'm fond of  Yes, his neck will be in your face - that's the Saddlebred part, and explains the lightness of neck and prominent wither. I bet he has a super temprement.


----------



## CrazyMare (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I think they're all too nice!

The 4 year old gelding is slightly bum high, but I think that's his age. He is compact and athletic looking with a lovely head, well set on neck and nice slope to the shoulder. I like his quarters and hind legs and hocks. If I were to be at all picky I would say he was a little weak in his second thigh but again this is probably his age. I can't see his feet and pasterns but he is a little tied in below the knee and quite light of bone for his frame, but overall a very nice looking horse.

I love, love, love the mare. Such a pleasing picture and gorgeous rich mahogany bay (or brown?). I think that she is pretty close to perfect IMO. Maybe a little long in the back, but that wouldn't bother me one bit.

The filly is very nice too but only 2 years old so difficult to know what she will be like when fully grown.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you

Well, the gelding and the first bay mare are mother and son!

The two year old is now a 9 year old and is this!








AdorableAlice said:



			4 year old is a nice horse with lots of maturing to do.  Little tip for you, don't take so much mane off the base of his neck if you plan to show him again.  the picture makes his neck look shorter than it actually is.
		
Click to expand...

I normally leave more on, his had kindly been chewed away.....


----------



## DabDab (22 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I think they're all too nice!

The 4 year old gelding is slightly bum high, but I think that's his age. He is compact and athletic looking with a lovely head, well set on neck and nice slope to the shoulder. I like his quarters and hind legs and hocks. If I were to be at all picky I would say he was a little weak in his second thigh but again this is probably his age. I can't see his feet and pasterns but he is a little tied in below the knee and quite light of bone for his frame, but overall a very nice looking horse.

I love, love, love the mare. Such a pleasing picture and gorgeous rich mahogany bay (or brown?). I think that she is pretty close to perfect IMO. Maybe a little long in the back, but that wouldn't bother me one bit.

The filly is very nice too but only 2 years old so difficult to know what she will be like when fully grown.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny this thread, really enlightening. I think that I like the polar opposite in a horse to you wagtail. I love the gelding but I'm not at all keen on the mare's shoulder slope, lowish croup or pasterns. Though there's not a lot to dislike conformationally in the three of them


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 March 2017)




----------



## Celtic Fringe (22 March 2017)

I am a total numpty and cannot seem to post photos. If this has worked then it is Young Cob aged four. He has remained at 14.1 on tip toe so just a pony really. I need a more up to date pic but as he is a yak at the moment it will have to wait until his summer coat comes through.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 March 2017)

Celtic Fringe said:









I am a total numpty and cannot seem to post photos. If this has worked then it is Young Cob aged four. He has remained at 14.1 on tip toe so just a pony really. I need a more up to date pic but as he is a yak at the moment it will have to wait until his summer coat comes through.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the front in him, wait until he is six and the back end catches up.  He will be a useful cob.


----------



## TheHairyOne (22 March 2017)

There are some stunning horses on this thread that i would happily have in my stable faults and all!!

Heres a set of my boy from 18months to 6 years old. Interested to know what you think and whether the baby should have turned out how he has?







And one from 7 years old...his neck looks weird, but its one of the few with no tack where hes not been leaning forward to see what the people in front of him have!


----------



## Celtic Fringe (22 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Look at the front in him, wait until he is six and the back end catches up.  He will be a useful cob.
		
Click to expand...

He is now rising six and working well. He is great to hack and I'm hoping that our instructor will take him out for some dressage soon. I'm really just a passenger so I need someone else to bring out the best in him. He was bred by a friend hoping to produce a heavyweight cob but he is a long way from that! Both dam and sire are 15h so this little guy has turned out to be a bit of a midget gem.


----------



## jojo5 (22 March 2017)

Really interesting and informative thread - have just read through all of it in one go, and was struck by the number of comments about horses with long pasterns, and can think of several I know too. Wonder why this is?


----------



## windand rain (22 March 2017)




----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:














Click to expand...

The first one is perfect. The second ones neck is too short for my liking.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 March 2017)

windand rain said:








Click to expand...

Utterly awful in every respect! I think you should send him straight to me!


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2017)

Now you see whilst I absolutely love AA's hunter (as she knows), the second horse actually appeals to me more.

It's interesting that our preferences are not just about conformation, but what appeals to us personally too.


----------



## lawa (23 March 2017)

AA can I please just come and feed your old man treats hes wonderful.


----------



## milliepops (23 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Now you see whilst I absolutely love AA's hunter (as she knows), the second horse actually appeals to me more.

It's interesting that our preferences are not just about conformation, but what appeals to us personally too.
		
Click to expand...

yes agree - the second more closely resembles every horse I've owned and loved so naturally appeals to my eye more 
I *will* own something tall and elegant one day


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2017)

Not the best photo, but gives you some things to look at.


----------



## LCH611 (23 March 2017)

LCH611 said:



			Smig at 5:
http://s916.photobucket.com/user/lisahughes2/media/IMG_1492_zpsc0rwfuin.jpg.html?o=1

Bear at 4:
http://s916.photobucket.com/user/lisahughes2/media/IMG_1494_zpsnsqrohiv.jpg.html?o=0

am just going to park these links here and then go back a few pages to find out how to do it properly!
		
Click to expand...

I just can't get these to upload - hovering over the picture or right clicking is not working so I would be terrifically grateful if some kind soul could help out as I would really love to hear what people think.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 March 2017)

lawa said:



			AA can I please just come and feed your old man treats hes wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

You say to him, 'kiss for a sweet' ? this is what you will get from him.







The second picture is Alice rising 5.  She is a far more 'practical' horse than the big boy.  Potentially a real all rounder and easy keeper.  Conformation wise the big horse is as near perfect as you will find, she is a little thick in the gullet and generally slightly coarse throughout.  I think this thread is so interesting and really proves the old saying of 'horses for courses' is so very true.  I hated EKW's prolific flat horse for instance, but I could do with the few million dollars he has won !


----------



## LCH611 (23 March 2017)

ihatework said:



			Now dear old Alf is an interesting one. He has definitely morphed into a cob. Trust me I didn't buy him as a cob, more a quality MW all rounder. Alas his injury on the horsewalker scuppered him. This was him as a 5yo ...







Click to expand...

 He is just my type!


----------



## LCH611 (23 March 2017)

ester said:



			Ah I meant Aus's Alf, sorry!  Your Alf always makes me smile there is an inner sports horse in there somewhere   lovely to see him all sleek! 

not enough ponies on this thread so  not terribly recent, most of the time he has a habit of looking at the camera which makes his neck look even shorter!








and a naked one 





Click to expand...

 am generally not a fan of welshies, but this chap is smashing - really fills the square nicely & is in super condition


----------



## lawa (23 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			You say to him, 'kiss for a sweet' ? this is what you will get from him.







The second picture is Alice rising 5.  She is a far more 'practical' horse than the big boy.  Potentially a real all rounder and easy keeper.  Conformation wise the big horse is as near perfect as you will find, she is a little thick in the gullet and generally slightly coarse throughout.  I think this thread is so interesting and really proves the old saying of 'horses for courses' is so very true.  I hated EKW's prolific flat horse for instance, but I could do with the few million dollars he has won !
		
Click to expand...


I could cope with that


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 March 2017)

I don't think there is that much wrong with yours annagain, but I'm not the best have you seen what I bought .

Archie there isn't much which jumps out, he looks a little short and weak in the neck (equally could be the angle), he looks like he would gallop well and have a decent jump in him. Interesting about the pigeon toes as you're right it would jump out from that pic.









Firstly slapped wrist for poor pictures .

Monty looks like he would have very straight hocks with being so camped out behind? He also looks to have an upside down neck, but a good shoulder and in the second pic especially looks like he would be a lovely leg in each corner type .


----------



## ElliePippa (23 March 2017)

Comments welcome  5yo 15.1 cob mare


----------



## Cortez (23 March 2017)

EKW said:



			The first one is perfect. The second ones neck is too short for my liking.
		
Click to expand...

*Whispers* no horse is perfect.....even though the gelding is utterly gorgeous, he does have somewhat short pasterns for his type and is a tad straight in the hocks (which is much admired in the show ring, for some reason), his neck also trends towards being swanlike.... The mare is a grand stamp of a cob, but I'd prefer her neck to come out of the shoulder a little higher, and she also has quite short pasterns (more acceptable in the cobbies). I like her hind leg, but hope the thigh and gaskin have chunked up with maturity. They are both exemplary examples of their type; lovely horses.


----------



## ester (23 March 2017)

Thanks LCH I did actually find a more recent stood up pic, post mane trimming when I visited a couple of weeks ago, he is starting to look a little rough around the edges now but I think that's allowed. He generally has been the sort to look better on the move too though, mostly because he does actually have a pretty big rib cage which always makes him look rounder than he is unless his belly is engaged!- exhibit A 







Exhibit A, same day as above 






Of course he was quite fat on purchase :eek3:


----------



## Casey76 (23 March 2017)

amymay said:









Not the best photo, but gives you some things to look at.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not the best at conformation but my thoughts...

Good overall proportions, a tiny bit short in the neck, a tiny bit thick through the throatlatch for the slenderness of the neck.  Neck ties is quite high, giving an impression that the shoulder is steeper than it is.  Nice compact back.  Very slightly goose rumped with a slightly closed femur angle.  Good short cannons, very slightly tied in at the knee;  good pasterns, but a tad upright.

A very pleasing over all appearance


----------



## CrazyMare (23 March 2017)

Er Ester!! All mine are ponies!!!  Not natives though, I'll grant you that!!


----------



## ester (23 March 2017)

I posted that way before you posted!! Well nearly 2 hours anyway, it's just been quoted


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 March 2017)

Cortez said:



			*Whispers* no horse is perfect.....even though the gelding is utterly gorgeous, he does have somewhat short pasterns for his type and is a tad straight in the hocks (which is much admired in the show ring, for some reason), his neck also trends towards being swanlike.... The mare is a grand stamp of a cob, but I'd prefer her neck to come out of the shoulder a little higher, and she also has quite short pasterns (more acceptable in the cobbies). I like her hind leg, but hope the thigh and gaskin have chunked up with maturity. They are both exemplary examples of their type; lovely horses.
		
Click to expand...

 Very true. Nothing is ever perfect but he is the nearest to 'my' ideal as possible.


----------



## Jenni_ (23 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			I like her hind end -- nice sloping croup.  She looks a bit long in the cannon bone, however, and downhill.  Although like my horse, cameras can make horses who aren't downhill look it.  She also looks like she needs less muscle underneath her neck and more of a topline.  

Any thoughts on my horse?

If YardGeek can't find her horse, don't look in my barn.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  

Yup she's downhill - but (in my opinion- I may be wrong!) has a great active hind leg so hoping with schooling and strengthening she will work more uphill? 

I mentally kick myself everyday saying I'm asking for trouble with the long legs, so will be building her up slowly and making sure they are strong. 

Definitely needs topline - we're doing lots of long reining just now, and will do more schooling once I get a saddle fitted. 

But she's big (17hh), powerful, bold, and an absolute puppy to handle. She can be on her toes with me as she's in all the time at the minute, but the kids can go in and drag her about the yard, brush her, climb about her, and she loves it and showers them with attention.
















She's certainly nicer now than her original advert picture


----------



## Lammy (23 March 2017)

Lammy said:



			Thought I'd play the game, this is goat horse in all his glory, he'll be 4 in July and no idea what his dad was, dam was an ex-racer. Bought him unseen for a bargain price and think I got quite lucky. He's currently going through a growth spurt and also didn't want to stand properly without fidgeting &#65533;&#65533;












(Trying to eat me)
		
Click to expand...

Anyone? I took a picture and everything!
Also forgot to mention he's unbacked and has only done ground work.


----------



## Annagain (23 March 2017)

Thanks Alex - Yes A's neck is v. short but definitely not weak - although he doesn't use it properly he sets it against you and tanks. He doesn't actually jump at all these days due to foot problems (although his feet look fairly normal on the outside the bones are at funny angles inside!) but when he did jump his style was, shall we say, unique! Tank in really deep, hesitate, then cat leap. It was obviously hurting him bless him. If he did make a vaguely correct shape, his front legs would dangle a fair bit. 

M's issue is indeed his hocks, although he's made it to 21 with no major problems, he is starting to suffer a bit now . He also has a v. long back but you can't see it that well here with me on him (oops). He's an odd one - 5/8 TB 2/8 Sec D and 1/8 Shire. I think he has really distinct elements of each rather than an overall blend! In the top pic in particular I think the front and back ends look like they're from 2 different horses! He's like a wedge - just keeps getting wider the further back you go! He's the talented one of the two - lots of people who know far better than me say he could have evented to at least intermediate if not advance in the right (i.e. not mine) hands.


----------



## SpringArising (23 March 2017)

Lammy said:



			Anyone? I took a picture and everything!
Also forgot to mention he's unbacked and has only done ground work.
		
Click to expand...













(Trying to eat me)

He's a very nice type and think he will be gorgeous once matured. 

He has a nice front end - nice shoulder, head maybe a little too big for the length of rein that he has. Nice forelimbs, barrel not too long, back nice and short. His hind looks a bit weak and his hinds a tad splayed - is he always like this or did you just capture him at a funny angle? Re. sire - he looks like he has some Welsh Cob in there.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			And you can return the favour with some pics of my horse, 23 year old TB-Shire:


















[/URL]
Ok, not remotely a confo shot:






[/URL]
		
Click to expand...

Bump for Gypsum?


----------



## Caol Ila (23 March 2017)

ElliePippa said:



			Comments welcome  5yo 15.1 cob mare 















Click to expand...

I really like this horse.  Good hind end, and I like the way the neck ties into the shoulder and the open throatlatch.  Her pasterns are a bit short, however, and shoulder upright.  But she is a very athletic looking cob.  My kind of horse.


----------



## LadySam (23 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			The second picture is Alice rising 5.  She is a far more 'practical' horse than the big boy.  Potentially a real all rounder and easy keeper.  Conformation wise the big horse is as near perfect as you will find, she is a little thick in the gullet and generally slightly coarse throughout.  I think this thread is so interesting and really proves the old saying of 'horses for courses' is so very true...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  Although I know the lovely big boy may be more 'technically' close to perfection, gun to my head I prefer Alice.  I like what you call "coarse" here.  She's strong and athletic, but it's a different kind of athletic to the boy.  It's like Serena Williams vs a svelte and lean track and field athlete.  Both strong and good and equally legitimate, but I like the muscled, sort of stockiness Alice has.  She has wonderful shoulders and a lovely big bum to match.  I like big butts and I cannot lie.  (I realise she may not thank me for saying that! )


----------



## Tangled (23 March 2017)

Love to here your comments on my 7year Welsh Section D. These pictures have been taken in the last 2/3 weeks:








I think he looks much better when is moving though!


----------



## Amye (23 March 2017)

I am rubbish with confo so sorry I can't give opinions on anyone elses horse (they all look lovely to me ), anyone want to have a go with my boy?

He's my first horse so to me temperament was everything, but it'd be interesting to know what others think of him. I know he's not perfect (only in my eyes), so i won't get offended! 

Photos aren't the best - but i haven't taken any proper conformation shots and this is as close as I could find (sorry!) Excuse the mucky legs too.























I've learnt a lot from this thread thankyou for starting it - still trying to make sense of some of the terms but it's been really informative putting peoples comments to photos


----------



## SpringArising (23 March 2017)

Camped under in front and also looks to be camped under behind, but the way he's standing doesn't make it very easy to tell. 

Long back and lack of topline but nice length of neck and kind head. 

You're right, he does look much nicer when moving.


----------



## Farma (23 March 2017)

Tangled, I recognise that yard, are you in Hornchurch? Pony is working nicely in the lunge pic.


----------



## Tangled (23 March 2017)

Thanks Springarising for your comments.

Yes Farma you must be thinking of the same yard


----------



## Farma (23 March 2017)

Tangled said:



			Thanks Springarising for your comments.

Yes Farma you must be thinking of the same yard 

Click to expand...

I had a horse in the stable next door to you! Long time ago now though. Weird eh


----------



## Tangled (23 March 2017)

Ah wow small world!


----------



## Lammy (23 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			He's a very nice type and think he will be gorgeous once matured. 

He has a nice front end - nice shoulder, head maybe a little too big for the length of rein that he has. Nice forelimbs, barrel not too long, back nice and short. His hind looks a bit weak and his hinds a tad splayed - is he always like this or did you just capture him at a funny angle? Re. sire - he looks like he has some Welsh Cob in there.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the feedback  
His head has always been a bit big - jumped straight from foal to cob head collar. Back is incredibly short could do with being an inch or so longer as can just about get my 16" wintec on there!  
I did catch him at a bad angle with that back leg, he refused to hold it at anything other than wonky and decided to stand straight after we'd taken all the pictures. But he was incredibly cow hocked as a foal and though he's straightened a lot since then he's still a little turned in at the hock.


----------



## Chumsmum (23 March 2017)

This thread is so interesting, I'm learning so much, thank you to everyone replying.  
This is the only side on photo of my boy sorry, is it enough to critique? I'm intrigued to what you think of his type, it says on his passport TBx??  On an early vetting I have a copy of it says TB x Sec D?? No recorded breeding. He looks quite chilled here as we have having a breather during a XC lesson but generally he is quite fizzy. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## vam (23 March 2017)

vam said:



			My old boy, about 5 in this pic







Current girl, last summer. 






Possibly the only shot I have of her stood up, must try and get a good one as I'd like to see how she changes through the years
		
Click to expand...

Any more comments? Really interested as I know nothing about confo really, I just like what I like.


----------



## albeg (23 March 2017)

Just stumbled across this thread, great idea Auslander.


----------



## TheMule (23 March 2017)

rachk89 said:



			Anyone want to critique mine? Have a guess at his breeding too if you want and don't know, some do.  Sorry for the bad and old photos they are from last year.












Click to expand...

I love your horse- looks a proper useful sporty sort who would give a comfortable ride and likely have a bit of sense about him too


----------



## SpringArising (23 March 2017)

vam said:



			Current girl, last summer. 






Possibly the only shot I have of her stood up, must try and get a good one as I'd like to see how she changes through the years
		
Click to expand...

She has a kind expression, a little thick through the throat-latch with a relatively short neck which ties into the shoulder quite low. Her shoulder is relatively upright and her back could be shorter.

Her legs aren't terrible, although her pasterns are a little too upright in front. Behind is better although she looks splayed out on her off-hind.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 March 2017)

ElliePippa said:



			Comments welcome  5yo 15.1 cob mare 















Click to expand...

Paint this a rich dark bay with two small socks and a discreet white star, pile miles of road work up hills into her to build a huge topline, then school her to elementary, teach her to lower and gallop, she would be a LW show cob.


----------



## Beausmate (23 March 2017)

I'll have this one...



Dave's Mam said:



			This is the best side on pic I have of Dave.  He's not standing properly, it was more of a pretty photo to be honest.  Feel free to critique.








ETA He's 4 & half in this pic & not yet backed, rather chubs & very woolly.
		
Click to expand...

And this one...





YardGeek said:









My mare as a 3yo just backed
		
Click to expand...


Dave might just be ahead, but it's a very close call and that's only because YG's horse looks a bit thick through the gullet and slightly back at the knee - could both be down to the way she's standing.  Can't actually see anything wrong with Dave - 10/10


----------



## rachk89 (23 March 2017)

TheMule said:



			I love your horse- looks a proper useful sporty sort who would give a comfortable ride and likely have a bit of sense about him too
		
Click to expand...

Love that you think he has sense - he is currently spooking at cats, birds and his shadow so much he is annoying to work with. To be fair when I took those pictures he did have some sense about him and he looks more sleepy as he had just been worked.

Comfortable, sadly no, not to me anyway. His trot is very bouncy, I find canter better but still bouncy. But yeah he is good for anything really, when he pays attention. Jumping he pays more attention then as he loves it, just wish I wasn't such a coward as he has a lot of potential, but I will get there.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 March 2017)

Last one from me:


----------



## mandyroberts (23 March 2017)

How do you embed photos in the post? I only know how to send a link?


----------



## mandyroberts (23 March 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=7696

Hopefully this will show as a picture and not a link!


----------



## asterope (23 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Last one from me:






Click to expand...

No confo comments - just gorgeous!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 March 2017)

Finally got the link. 
I know it's off center but this was taken two weeks ago.


----------



## Street_Skill (23 March 2017)




----------



## TheMule (23 March 2017)

Street_Skill said:








Click to expand...

I love the back half, real quality there. His neck comes out of his wither quite low and the neck lacks shape and is a little short. He has a cracking shoulder though


----------



## LeneHorse (23 March 2017)

Amye said:



			I am rubbish with confo so sorry I can't give opinions on anyone elses horse (they all look lovely to me ), anyone want to have a go with my boy?

He's my first horse so to me temperament was everything, but it'd be interesting to know what others think of him. I know he's not perfect (only in my eyes), so i won't get offended! 

Photos aren't the best - but i haven't taken any proper conformation shots and this is as close as I could find (sorry!) Excuse the mucky legs too.























I've learnt a lot from this thread thankyou for starting it - still trying to make sense of some of the terms but it's been really informative putting peoples comments to photos 

Click to expand...

I won't offer comments on your boy's conformation Ayme as I don't know enough but he is very similar type to my mare (is he a connie or connie x?) and has a similar stance with his forelegs so I will be very interested to hear the thoughts of the confo experts.
He is lovely by the way, just my type.


----------



## {97702} (23 March 2017)

Lévrier;13513324 said:
			
		


			Really interesting thread   It has to be done.....

On arrival last June:







Roughly last November:







And the other day:  







Obviously only snapshots so I hope you can get some idea 

Click to expand...

Bumped for any other opinions?


----------



## Street_Skill (23 March 2017)

TheMule said:



			I love the back half, real quality there. His neck comes out of his wither quite low and the neck lacks shape and is a little short. He has a cracking shoulder though
		
Click to expand...

Thank you   I agree, his neck is set on low and, like many racehorses, he is built quite downhill.  He does have a powerful engine and when everything is right there's no feeling in the world that can beat it.  It's a fine line though, and even now aged 10 he struggles to balance himself and manage the power.  He is also massive (16.3) and I am not (5'6" size 6-8) so it can be hard work at times!  Good job I love him...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 March 2017)

Lévrier;13514233 said:
			
		


			Bumped for any other opinions? 

Click to expand...

He doesn't have much shoulder or chest. His comes out of his chest too low down, fractionally back at the knee, he looks as though he has a quite flat front foot and has capped hocks.


----------



## rachk89 (23 March 2017)

Lévrier;13514233 said:
			
		


			Bumped for any other opinions? 

Click to expand...

Not great on conformation but don't see anything major wrong, looks like a nice horse.


----------



## MasterBenedict (23 March 2017)

Interested to hear views on Zebadee (Zebadonkey as he is affectionately known)  He has a bum leg so is now an expensive ornament but I've always thought he was a rather nice 'useful' type, if a little coarse.


----------



## {97702} (23 March 2017)

EKW said:



			He doesn't have much shoulder or chest. His comes out of his chest too low down, fractionally back at the knee, he looks as though he has a quite flat front foot and has capped hocks.
		
Click to expand...




rachk89 said:



			Not great on conformation but don't see anything major wrong, looks like a nice horse.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops I hope his owner doesn't read that


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2017)

MasterBenedict said:



			Interested to hear views on Zebadee (Zebadonkey as he is affectionately known)  He has a bum leg so is now an expensive ornament but I've always thought he was a rather nice 'useful' type, if a little coarse.












Click to expand...

Gorgeous. With hideous forelegs and not great hinds.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Finally got the link. 
I know it's off center but this was taken two weeks ago. 








Click to expand...

No body likes the elephant *sob*


----------



## {97702} (23 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			No body likes the elephant *sob*
		
Click to expand...

I like him! I just (apparently) don't know anything about conformation so can't comment further than that..


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 March 2017)

Lévrier;13514350 said:
			
		


			I like him! I just (apparently) don't know anything about conformation so can't comment further than that..
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128522; 

He is 100% different from when we first got him four years ago. 
Didn't have him vetted as I knew he would fail on one or two things, vet agreed when we got him.out just to check eyes heart and lungs when we got him home, but we were willing to take a gamble that getting him out and about and schooled up would do him wonderes and it did. 
His personality is to die for, he his ridden by my brother who has a degrenative neurological disease and has taught my dad to ride and is currently teaching my mum.


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			His personality is to die for, he his ridden by my brother who has a degrenative neurological disease and has taught my dad to ride and is currently teaching my mum.
		
Click to expand...

The perfect horse &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MasterBenedict (23 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Gorgeous. With hideous forelegs and not great hinds.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Probably why his front is broken bless him *rolls eyes*


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 March 2017)

amymay said:



			The perfect horse &#10084;&#10084;
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128522; can't believe he will be 14 in may.


----------



## ester (23 March 2017)

SC is yours a spotty elephant?

Lev, EKW described it better than me from my days of reading FHOTD yours would be on the edge of being described as having a bit of a 'nest' I think, ie not much definition between chest and neck because of the low neck set.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 March 2017)

ester said:



			SC is yours a spotty elephant?

Lev, EKW described it better than me from my days of reading FHOTD yours would be on the edge of being described as having a bit of a 'nest' I think, ie not much definition between chest and neck because of the low neck set.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, British Appaloosa. X


----------



## Pigeon (23 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			No body likes the elephant *sob*
		
Click to expand...

I used to have one of these. A speckled elephant with  more character than most humans!


----------



## Dave's Mam (24 March 2017)

MasterBenedict said:



			Interested to hear views on Zebadee (Zebadonkey as he is affectionately known)  He has a bum leg so is now an expensive ornament but I've always thought he was a rather nice 'useful' type, if a little coarse.












Click to expand...

I think he looks very lovely.  Shoulder is a bit straight, but he looks strong & purposeful.  But those front pasterns are too long to me.


----------



## VikingSong (24 March 2017)

Some interesting comments on here. Spotting flawed confo, especially using photos as the source, is not in my skillset (unless blatantly obvious), tbh. I did spot a couple, but some of the critiques on certain horses have both surprised and puzzled me. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2017)

VikingSong said:



			Some interesting comments on here. Spotting flawed confo, especially using photos as the source, is not in my skillset (unless blatantly obvious), tbh. I did spot a couple, but some of the critiques on certain horses have both surprised and puzzled me. *hangs head in shame*
		
Click to expand...

Detail them and someone will explain. we all learn as we go along.


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

MasterBenedict said:



			Interested to hear views on Zebadee (Zebadonkey as he is affectionately known)  He has a bum leg so is now an expensive ornament but I've always thought he was a rather nice 'useful' type, if a little coarse.












Click to expand...


Over at the knee, worse on the right than the left. One of my pet hates. Sorry!

Something not right about how he is standing on his front feet either. If it's not conformational odd day he has sore heels and is loading his toes.


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

vam said:



			Current girl, last summer. 






Possibly the only shot I have of her stood up, must try and get a good one as I'd like to see how she changes through the years
		
Click to expand...

He has the typical flat pelvis of the continental warmbloods that we used to import a couple of decades ago. It's gone out of fashion, and i prefer the look of a 'proper bum', but I'm not sure why the Dutch in particular have stopped breeding them like it, whether for performance or aesthetics.

Front pasterns too long and too upright, shoulder too upright. Sorry!


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fabulous ! and very true.  I had the honour of meeting Soviet Song, Sister Act and Ffestinoig a few years ago, none of which impressed me, but like you say performance is the only important thing with racehorses.
		
Click to expand...

And you'll never see a straighter back leg in your life than Party Politics, winner of a Grand National.


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

Street_Skill said:








Click to expand...

Back at the knee?  Another of my no's on looking for a horse to buy.


----------



## JulesRules (24 March 2017)

If I get my links working will someone do mine. I don't know much about confirmation but I have a few ideas about what her "faults" are. Interested to see if those who do know say the same things I " think ". 
















Sorry about my wellies


----------



## Amye (24 March 2017)

bump for mine? 



Amye said:



			I am rubbish with confo so sorry I can't give opinions on anyone elses horse (they all look lovely to me ), anyone want to have a go with my boy?

He's my first horse so to me temperament was everything, but it'd be interesting to know what others think of him. I know he's not perfect (only in my eyes), so i won't get offended! 

Photos aren't the best - but i haven't taken any proper conformation shots and this is as close as I could find (sorry!) Excuse the mucky legs too.























I've learnt a lot from this thread thankyou for starting it - still trying to make sense of some of the terms but it's been really informative putting peoples comments to photos 

Click to expand...




LeneHorse said:



			I won't offer comments on your boy's conformation Ayme as I don't know enough but he is very similar type to my mare (is he a connie or connie x?) and has a similar stance with his forelegs so I will be very interested to hear the thoughts of the confo experts.
He is lovely by the way, just my type.
		
Click to expand...

He's actually a German Warmblood, though someone has asked me that before so he must look the type haha! 
and thankyou!


----------



## Casey76 (24 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Tartine:







I know most of her bad points, but I'm always willing to learn more 

Click to expand...

Sorry... another bump for Tartine


----------



## mandyroberts (24 March 2017)

Thoughts?
Amazing how hard it is to get a decent photo of your horse for this!


----------



## YardGeek (24 March 2017)

YardGeek said:









My mare as a 3yo just backed
		
Click to expand...

Bump


----------



## Casey76 (24 March 2017)

mandyroberts said:









Thoughts?
Amazing how hard it is to get a decent photo of your horse for this!
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely looking boy!

A lovely head, good length of rein, slightly upright shoulder slightly low neck tie in. A little long in the back with a weak loin.  He had a nice hip angle, but slightly undermuscled in this photo.  Very (very) slightly sickly hocked.  Good big feet! Pasterns are a little long for me, but ok for his type.  He is standing over himself in front.

Not one that I would choose to ride, as I prefer something with a little more bone, but he does look lovely!


----------



## Casey76 (24 March 2017)

YardGeek said:



			Bump 

Click to expand...

A lovely well balanced, and very mature appearing 3yo and such a beautiful colour! Not a "boring bay" at all 

Head is a wee bit small, but lovely and elegant.  Throatlatch is a tiny bit thick/coarse.  Lovely shoulder with a  good neck tie. short, compact back. Lovely hip angle. A wee bit straight through the second thigh.  A tiny bit light of bone and tied in at the knee, but it certainly doesn't detract from the overall picture.


----------



## Jenni_ (24 March 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			Oh can someone do Skye please  I have my own opinions and won't be offended x
















Click to expand...

Bump for Skyfall!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (24 March 2017)

MasterBenedict said:









Feel free to critique Ben, he is conformationally...interesting!
		
Click to expand...

I adore Ben but he does have derrière that would put Ms Kardashian to shame.



EKW said:








Click to expand...

EKW, your horse looks like a Stubbs painting.



Dave's Mam said:










ETA He's 4 & half in this pic & not yet backed, rather chubs & very woolly.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Dave may be the best made horse on this thread.























Prettiest Long Elegant Horse Swan that I've ever seen &#128516;


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2017)

LadyGascoyne said:























Prettiest Long Elegant Horse Swan that I've ever seen &#55357;&#56836;
		
Click to expand...

:lol: Why thank you :lol:

I actually think she will change a huge amount by ten, so will be interesting to see what she does with that booty!


----------



## Char0901 (24 March 2017)

Not the best photo, hazy morning and rubbish camera phone!


----------



## ester (24 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Yep, British Appaloosa. X
		
Click to expand...

I asked that partly because both yours have Master Benedicts spotty lad do look to have bodies a bit big for their legs so I I was just pondering if there was some link for that, probably not! Although MB's definitely wins on the kardashian butt stakes .


----------



## luckyoldme (24 March 2017)

have to say i think people are very brave posting photos on here. I have a percheron x and she is built like a brick **** house, im scared to put a pic up!!


----------



## ester (24 March 2017)

I think we all know that our horses, how great they are and love for them is not a sum of how well their bits fit together. 

I do quite fancy a 'can you guess which bit broke' thread  as we seem to have a few of those too


----------



## Annagain (24 March 2017)

Is there any one who is an expert in both conformation and photoshop who could maybe draw on a photo of one of the better horses on here (maybe Dave or AA's big boy?) to show us what we're looking for please - and maybe one of the less good ones to show how it differs? I don't mind you using my heffalumps - or A's photo seeing as the photos of M are rubbish.


----------



## lottiepony (24 March 2017)

This is such a good thread, I'm feeling brave today lol!

He would have been 2 and a bit when this was taking last year.


----------



## SpringArising (24 March 2017)

Street_Skill said:








Click to expand...




ycbm said:



			Back at the knee?  Another of my no's on looking for a horse to buy.
		
Click to expand...

This horse does not look particularly back at the knee, although he is tied in at the knee. 

He's a little too straight through the hocks, has a short neck and lacking some topline, but I think he is gorgeous SS. What a beauty.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Tartine:







I know most of her bad points, but I'm always willing to learn more 

Click to expand...

Ok so you've got me who knows not a lot but what can see is, she looks a little thick through the throatlash area with a low set neck? Looks to be one who will be prone to putting weight on easily, and could be a bit back at the knee? Overall I think she looks a good stamp really, as that was me being quite nit-picky!



Jenni_ said:



			Oh can someone do Skye please  I have my own opinions and won't be offended x
















Click to expand...

Ok so she looks lovely and athletic overall , but possibly her neck is a little short and low set, her shoulder is quite upright and she looks a touch back at the knee? But the proportions of her legs are nice (pasterns aren't too long and nor are her cannons for her height) and her hocks look nice. I think you're being very sensible with getting her as strong as you can before working her. 



Amye said:
























Click to expand...

Ok he looks a little long through the back and a touch sway backed. His neck looks nicely set on and his limbs look to have good bone with nice compact cannons, though his pasterns are quite angled in front (not sure what the proper term for this is?) and he looks fairly straight through his hocks.

This is just my observations, I am not an expert by any stretch .


----------



## SpringArising (24 March 2017)

JulesRules said:



			If I get my links working will someone do mine. I don't know much about confirmation but I have a few ideas about what her "faults" are. Interested to see if those who do know say the same things I " think ". 















Click to expand...

This horse is built downhill and is slightly camped under in front. Behind she is sickle-hocked, and her neck is too short which ties into the shoulder low. She isn't standing square in any of the pics but her pasterns are short and a touch too upright and she has high-set knees which give her long cannons. Her back is a little long and she has a short croup.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

Amye said:



			I am rubbish with confo so sorry I can't give opinions on anyone elses horse (they all look lovely to me ), anyone want to have a go with my boy?

He's my first horse so to me temperament was everything, but it'd be interesting to know what others think of him. I know he's not perfect (only in my eyes), so i won't get offended! 

Photos aren't the best - but i haven't taken any proper conformation shots and this is as close as I could find (sorry!) Excuse the mucky legs too.























I've learnt a lot from this thread thankyou for starting it - still trying to make sense of some of the terms but it's been really informative putting peoples comments to photos 

Click to expand...

How old is he, Amye?

This horse has front legs with a good length of forearm and nice short strong cannon bones. However he is very slightly back at the knee, but not so it would worry me greatly. His feet look strong, as do his pasterns. He has a slightly coarse head (in first pic but others look nicer) but a lovely neck which is well set on and nicely shaped. He has a nicely sloping shoulder and good depth of girth. He is a bit long in the back and it is also slightly dipped with a dropped belly (if he's older, I would have him checked for Cushings). He also looks to have a degree of muscle atrophy behind his shoulders and so I would want to check the fit of the saddle. Far too often saddlers fit horses with muscle wasting with a saddle that sits into the wither 'pockets'/wasting, rather than with a saddle with a tree that is wide enough for what they SHOULD be without the wasting and padding it out to allow the horse to recover. His hind legs have a nice length from hip to hock but none of the photographs show him standing in a way to adequately assess his hind leg conformation.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 March 2017)

ester said:



			I asked that partly because both yours have Master Benedicts spotty lad do look to have bodies a bit big for their legs so I I was just pondering if there was some link for that, probably not! Although MB's definitely wins on the kardashian butt stakes .
		
Click to expand...

He has 9 1/2" bone. 
We are working on building the butt &#128514;


----------



## Amye (24 March 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Ok he looks a little long through the back and a touch sway backed. His neck looks nicely set on and his limbs look to have good bone with nice compact cannons, though his pasterns are quite angled in front (not sure what the proper term for this is?) and he looks fairly straight through his hocks.

This is just my observations, I am not an expert by any stretch .
		
Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			How old is he, Amye?

This horse has front legs with a good length of forearm and nice short strong cannon bones. However he is very slightly back at the knee, but not so it would worry me greatly. His feet look strong, as do his pasterns. He has a slightly coarse head (in first pic but others look nicer) but a lovely neck which is well set on and nicely shaped. He has a nicely sloping shoulder and good depth of girth. He is a bit long in the back and it is also slightly dipped with a dropped belly (if he's older, I would have him checked for Cushings). He also looks to have a degree of muscle atrophy behind his shoulders and so I would want to check the fit of the saddle. Far too often saddlers fit horses with muscle wasting with a saddle that sits into the wither 'pockets'/wasting, rather than with a saddle with a tree that is wide enough for what they SHOULD be without the wasting and padding it out to allow the horse to recover. His hind legs have a nice length from hip to hock but none of the photographs show him standing in a way to adequately assess his hind leg conformation.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your thoughts, really interesting to hear and kind of what I have thought in my limited knowledge (i always liked his neck ).

A few people have said he has a long back to me before so that was something i was expecting! He's 16 next month - so is at an age where a Cushing test would probably be appropriate. I have thought about it in the past, but he seems fine in every other sense. He's due his vaccinations soon so might be something to discuss then. 

Yeah, I've noticed his shoulders too. Literally just had a saddler out last Friday and have a new saddle on trial which i'll probably end up purchasing as it seems much better for him than his old one


----------



## iknowmyvalue (24 March 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			A selection of photos of H as a 6yo



















And one as a just backed 4yo I found on fb (not my photo, I've only had him 6months) 







I'm not a conformation expert but I'm loving seeing photos of all these lovely horses! 

Click to expand...

Bumping for Henry


----------



## ester (24 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			He has 9 1/2" bone. 
We are working on building the butt &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

I should have clarified, I probably meant more length wise  Like Aus's Alf.


----------



## Asha (24 March 2017)

I'm rubbish at confo, but Henry looks lovely as a 6YO. Just my type, lovely neck, and short cannon bones, with a wonderful kind eye.

Package him up and send him to me please


----------



## SpringArising (24 March 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Bumping for Henry 

Click to expand...




















And one as a just backed 4yo I found on fb 







Gorgeous horse. His hind end looked very weak as a four year old and it still looks weak now, but he has a lovely well set on neck which is set on the shoulder nicely. His neck is short and could be longer by an inch or two.

In the picture of a four year old he looks calf-kneed, although that looks exaggerated by the long toes he had back then. His feet look 10x better.

ETA - his pasterns are too short and a bit too upright.


----------



## ElliePippa (24 March 2017)

ElliePippa said:



			Comments welcome  5yo 15.1 cob mare 















Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback so far! Anyone else?


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Bumping for Henry 

Click to expand...

Beautiful looking horse with very little to fault. What's his job? I would honestly be concerned that his front feet are very under run in pictures 1, 2 and 4. They look slightly better in the third pic, so if that's the most recent, then I wouldn't be so worried. If not, I would be taking his shoes off prompto.


----------



## albeg (24 March 2017)

Bumping for Bob 



ailbheg said:



			Just stumbled across this thread, great idea Auslander.








Click to expand...


----------



## MasterBenedict (24 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			Over at the knee, worse on the right than the left. One of my pet hates. Sorry!

Something not right about how he is standing on his front feet either. If it's not conformational odd day he has sore heels and is loading his toes.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you are right, he is not right in front at all! He has a blown tendon and was put in bar shoes to try and help which made him pretty awful. This was last summer though and after being barefoot and mainly retired he has improved loads. No point posting a recent picture though as he has grown super hairy leg warmers and you can't tell what's under there &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## MasterBenedict (24 March 2017)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I adore Ben but he does have derrière that would put Ms Kardashian to shame.
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			I asked that partly because both yours have Master Benedicts spotty lad do look to have bodies a bit big for their legs so I I was just pondering if there was some link for that, probably not! Although MB's definitely wins on the kardashian butt stakes .
		
Click to expand...

Ben is very proud of his Kardashian-esqe derrière! He is 14.2 front, 15.1 behind and in a 6'6 rug haha. I thinking of starting a trend for dachshund horses...















He is very like his sire, below, who was imported from America and quite high % quarter horse. Perhaps not the most desirable shape over here but blumming good attitudes


----------



## milliepops (24 March 2017)

MasterBenedict said:



			Ben is very proud of his Kardashian-esqe derrière! He is 14.2 front, 15.1 behind and in a 6'6 rug haha. I thinking of starting a trend for dachshund horses...
		
Click to expand...

can I join the dachshund club? My 14.2 is in 6'3 rugs so perhaps we will be silver members rather than gold. Will there be badges?


----------



## iknowmyvalue (24 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Gorgeous horse. His hind end looked very weak as a four year old and it still looks weak now, but he has a lovely well set on neck which is set on the shoulder nicely. His neck is short and could be longer by an inch or two.

In the picture of a four year old he looks calf-kneed, although that looks exaggerated by the long toes he had back then. His feet look 10x better.

ETA - his pasterns are too short and a bit too upright.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, he is weak behind, although less so now than when these photos were taken (pic 3 is most recent, but still a few months old) We're working him carefully to build it up, and we're getting there slowly! 



Wagtail said:



			Beautiful looking horse with very little to fault. What's his job? I would honestly be concerned that his front feet are very under run in pictures 1, 2 and 4. They look slightly better in the third pic, so if that's the most recent, then I wouldn't be so worried. If not, I would be taking his shoes off prompto.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you both comment on his feet! Wagtail, yes the 3rd photo is the most recent (but still from November) and I think his feet look even better now. 4th photo (as a 4yo) he was fresh off the boat from Ireland, which may explain the slightly dodgy feet... I noticed them too when I found that photo! First 2 photos are from September, I had only had him a few weeks, so he'd only been shod once (if at all) by my farrier, so not much correction had taken place at that point. But interesting comments and will be keeping an eye on that!


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			You're right, he is weak behind, although less so now than when these photos were taken (pic 3 is most recent, but still a few months old) We're working him carefully to build it up, and we're getting there slowly! 



Interesting that you both comment on his feet! Wagtail, yes the 3rd photo is the most recent (but still from November) and I think his feet look even better now. 4th photo (as a 4yo) he was fresh off the boat from Ireland, which may explain the slightly dodgy feet... I noticed them too when I found that photo! First 2 photos are from September, I had only had him a few weeks, so he'd only been shod once (if at all) by my farrier, so not much correction had taken place at that point. But interesting comments and will be keeping an eye on that!
		
Click to expand...

Then your farrier has done a very good job so far!


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2017)

amymay said:









Not the best photo, but gives you some things to look at.
		
Click to expand...

Bumping for Thumper.


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2017)

And in his summer glory


----------



## ljohnsonsj (24 March 2017)




----------



## iknowmyvalue (24 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Then your farrier has done a very good job so far!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he'd love to hear that! He does do a good job though! Meant to add that Henry's job is a bit of everything! I hope to do a bit of eventing with him, but he hadn't really jumped before I got him so we're building up to that. He's spent the winter hacking, schooling, hunting and doing a few dressage/sj clinics, PC rallies and competitions. He's a little spooky and green, but moves nicely and has quite a jump on him when he wants! More shameless photos, because he is rather handsome


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Bumping for Thumper.





Click to expand...

There's not a lot wrong with him amymay. I would prefer a smaller prettier head but that's just personal preference. His neck looks a tad short and thin in the photo above (but not in the summer photo). I like his front legs although they are set a little forward on his frame giving him a slightly forward girth groove. I like his hind legs apart from his pasterns which are a little upright. Overall a very nice horse. 

ETA: He is another with a bit of wasting behind his shoulder.


----------



## LaurenBay (24 March 2017)

I am no good at confirmation but there are some truly beautiful Horses on this thread. 

Anyone want to do Ruby?


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			I'm sure he'd love to hear that! He does do a good job though! Meant to add that Henry's job is a bit of everything! I hope to do a bit of eventing with him, but he hadn't really jumped before I got him so we're building up to that. He's spent the winter hacking, schooling, hunting and doing a few dressage/sj clinics, PC rallies and competitions. He's a little spooky and green, but moves nicely and has quite a jump on him when he wants! More shameless photos, because he is rather handsome 






 






Click to expand...

He looks very useful!


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

LaurenBay said:



			I am no good at confirmation but there are some truly beautiful Horses on this thread. 

Anyone want to do Ruby?








Click to expand...

Ruby has nice front legs, shoulder and neck. Her head looks a little big in that photo, but I think it's the camera angle. Her back looks nice but she has a very weak looking hind end with low croup and sickle hocks. She doesn't look comfortable in that stance behind. Her hind cannons are also very light of bone. I love her colour and markings.


----------



## Asha (24 March 2017)

amymay said:



			And in his summer glory






Click to expand...

another on for me to take home. Nothing else to say really. Just lovely


----------



## tatty_v (24 March 2017)

Thoughts on Spook would be much appreciated. First horse, had him for two years now and I think I know most of his faults by now! I am finding this thread very useful as someone who knows very little about conformation!  I would take Dave home in an instant, and Thumper looks pretty stunning in his summer photo (but then I'm a sucker for a gorgeous grey...)


----------



## LaurenBay (24 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Ruby has nice front legs, shoulder and neck. Her head looks a little big in that photo, but I think it's the camera angle. Her back looks nice but she has a very weak looking hind end with low croup and sickle hocks. She doesn't look comfortable in that stance behind. Her hind cannons are also very light of bone. I love her colour and markings.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

Ruby was diagnosed with hock arthritis and she was very reluctant to use her back end correctly. She is on the mend now and we are trying to build back up. She is having ongoing pysio to help and massage from me every day.


----------



## asterope (24 March 2017)

ljohnsonsj said:













Click to expand...

Very camped under in front (it looks in top photo as though he might also be behind), with quite a steep/high croup.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Bumping for Thumper.
		
Click to expand...

So far on this thread with all its lovely pictures, this is the only one I would go to see if they all were listed for sale based on conformation not performance.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			So far on this thread with all its lovely pictures, this is the only one I would go to see if they all were listed for sale based on conformation not performance.
		
Click to expand...

:eek3: Cannot believe you don't want Skylla :lol:, mind you must be glad I didn't go for that sway backed one ...


----------



## Tangled (24 March 2017)

Tangled said:



			Love to here your comments on my 7year Welsh Section D. These pictures have been taken in the last 2/3 weeks:








I think he looks much better when is moving though! 













Click to expand...

Bump for Dexter


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

ElliePippa said:



			Comments welcome 5 year old 






Click to expand...


Unless it's just the angle of the photo, I would fear that if you don't get that broken back hoof/pastern axis on the front feet fixed soon, you are unlikely to have a sound eight year old.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

LaurenBay said:



			Thank you. 

Ruby was diagnosed with hock arthritis and she was very reluctant to use her back end correctly. She is on the mend now and we are trying to build back up. She is having ongoing pysio to help and massage from me every day.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear she's doing well. Fingers crossed she comes back into full work.


----------



## rachk89 (24 March 2017)

rachk89 said:



			Anyone want to critique mine? Have a guess at his breeding too if you want and don't know, some do.  Sorry for the bad and old photos they are from last year.












Click to expand...

Bumping for my boy any thoughts?


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			So far on this thread with all its lovely pictures, this is the only one I would go to see if they all were listed for sale based on conformation not performance.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he was pretty much spot on (with superb breeding), and thank you - what a lovely thing to say. He was a stunning animal with enormous presence.

All the good confo in the world couldn't cure his coffin joint disease - and he was gone at eight &#128547;


----------



## chaps89 (24 March 2017)

This thread is highly informative, thankyou to all who are contributing. 
Would it be ok that if comments are being made (for good or bad reasons) would people mind adding a bit of commentary as to why that particular thing is good/bad/what it might mean in terms of how the horse moves and soundness etc?

I shall wait until mines been clipped and trimmed next week before posting photos- although maybe a before and after would be interesting to see if through hair makes a difference.

Lottiepony with the chestnut, yard geek with the gorgeous bay and adorable Alice's Alice are the 3 I'd like to take home with me!

Ester- Frank really was, um, 'well' when you got him wasn't he


----------



## Cortez (24 March 2017)

rachk89 said:



			Anyone want to critique mine? Have a guess at his breeding too if you want and don't know, some do.  Sorry for the bad and old photos they are from last year.












Click to expand...

Very nice harmonious body shape, good back and depth, decent limbs but perhaps a tiny bit tied in below knees and hocks. Good shoulder and wither with the neck rising well BUT a dip in front of the wither and general lightness/weakness/shortness of the neck make this his weakest point.

What breeding is he?


----------



## rachk89 (24 March 2017)

Cortez said:



			Very nice harmonious body shape, good back and depth, decent limbs but perhaps a tiny bit tied in below knees and hocks. Good shoulder and wither with the neck rising well BUT a dip in front of the wither and general lightness/weakness/shortness of the neck make this his weakest point.

What breeding is he?
		
Click to expand...

I know nothing on conformation sorry, what do you mean by tied in at knees and hocks?

I think his neck has improved a bit recently I will try and get a new conformation shot tonight. He is an Oldenburg x Connemara.


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

rachk89 said:



			I know nothing on conformation sorry, what do you mean by tied in at knees and hocks?

I think his neck has improved a bit recently I will try and get a new conformation shot tonight. He is an Oldenburg x Connemara.
		
Click to expand...

The width of the leg just below the knee/hock is smaller than it is above the fetlock. I thought the same but Cortez posted first. Theory is that you need more room for the tendons and ligaments that all attach in that area to be allowed to work properly. But it's a pretty common 'fault'.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (24 March 2017)

Yes would be good for people to add why they think a certain thing would cause a problem, and then for the owner of horse to add whether it has effected or not. I know for example one of the first youngsters I posted people commented on how weak his back end looks, which is fine, it is. However, if you say him trotting under saddle he actually has the biggest,free, powerful movement I have seen in any horse, especially a 4yo. All the horses I have/ had are showjumpers and mostly only 4-5 on the pics, conformation 'problems' aside they have all been/showing to be absolutely fabulous at their jobs


----------



## HufflyPuffly (24 March 2017)

ljohnsonsj said:



			Yes would be good for people to add why they think a certain thing would cause a problem, and then for the owner of horse to add whether it has effected or not. I know for example one of the first youngsters I posted people commented on how weak his back end looks, which is fine, it is. However, if you say him trotting under saddle he actually has the biggest,free, powerful movement I have seen in any horse, especially a 4yo. All the horses I have/ had are showjumpers and mostly only 4-5 on the pics, conformation 'problems' aside they have all been/showing to be absolutely fabulous at their jobs 

Click to expand...

^ That follows on for Skylla too who's back end currently looks like it belongs to a different animal, but her movement is really lovely behind....


----------



## lottiepony (24 March 2017)

lottiepony said:



			This is such a good thread, I'm feeling brave today lol!

He would have been 2 and a bit when this was taking last year.








Click to expand...

Shameless bump for mine lol. Sorry for the boots and the 'A' marker which don't help. Be good to get some unbiased feedback


----------



## Jenni_ (24 March 2017)

lottiepony said:



			Shameless bump for mine lol. Sorry for the boots and the 'A' marker which don't help. Be good to get some unbiased feedback 

Click to expand...

Can I have a go? Based purely on things I think I have learned more of from this thread, and then hopefully someone will come and correct / confirm for me?

Nice shoulder angle, neck could be longer but might be angle of the picture. 

Quite upright pastern angle in the hinds. 

Lovely horse though. I do like that type.


----------



## rachk89 (24 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			The width of the leg just below the knee/hock is smaller than it is above the fetlock. I thought the same but Cortez posted first. Theory is that you need more room for the tendons and ligaments that all attach in that area to be allowed to work properly. But it's a pretty common 'fault'.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right yeah I would agree. It looks far worse from the front actually, his knees/hocks/fetlocks are all pretty large so his leg looks narrow because of it.


----------



## Gemmabel (24 March 2017)

Would be interested in your comments on my Highland

Unbacked Rising 4







Rising 5







Now - Rising 6


----------



## diamondrockharvey (24 March 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			This is the best side on pic I have of Dave.  He's not standing properly, it was more of a pretty photo to be honest.  Feel free to critique.








He's lovely! Just the sort I would go for if we were looking for another one!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Chumsmum (24 March 2017)

Chumsmum said:









Bump for my boy, thanks for any replies x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## asterope (24 March 2017)

Gemmabel said:



			Would be interested in your comments on my Highland

Unbacked Rising 4







Rising 5







Now - Rising 6







Click to expand...

He looks a tad camped under in front and sickle hocked behind. I do think he's gorgeous though!


----------



## SpringArising (24 March 2017)

Chumsmum said:





Chumsmum said:









Bump for my boy, thanks for any replies x
		
Click to expand...

CM your picture didn't show up in your original post. Try posting again!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Annagain (24 March 2017)

Quick question. I understand the reasoning behind most conformation requirements / desires as they help the horse to perform well and not suffer injuries. Those of you talking about horses being thick through the gullet - is there a physiological disadvantage to this or is it purely aesthetic?


----------



## Chumsmum (24 March 2017)

SpringArising said:





Chumsmum said:



			CM your picture didn't show up in your original post. Try posting again!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'm struggling as I can see it on my phone but no one else can lol... it's in my album on here? Will try again later xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2017)

annagain said:



			Quick question. I understand the reasoning behind most conformation requirements / desires as they help the horse to perform well and not suffer injuries. Those of you talking about horses being thick through the gullet - is there a physiological disadvantage to this or is it purely aesthetic?
		
Click to expand...

It is physiological.  I have a cob who can strangle off his breathing if he overbends. He sounds like he's choking, I guess because he is!

I have yet to reach higher levels of collection with him, but it's possible he's going to find it difficult to get enough oxygen to sustain a long dressage test in collection.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

Gemmabel said:



			Would be interested in your comments on my Highland

Unbacked Rising 4







Rising 5







Now - Rising 6







Click to expand...

I think he's absolutely stunning. I don't think he's camped under or sickle hocked although the middle photograph could give that impression but it's just how he's standing. It just shows though how this thread brings out polar opposite opinions.


----------



## albeg (24 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I think he's absolutely stunning. I don't think he's camped under or sickle hocked although the middle photograph could give that impression but it's just how he's standing. It just shows though how this thread brings out polar opposite opinions.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how different a horse can look in different photos. If I can find them later I'll stick up a couple which highlight how bad a slightly different angle can make a horse look.


----------



## Street_Skill (24 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			This horse does not look particularly back at the knee, although he is tied in at the knee. 

He's a little too straight through the hocks, has a short neck and lacking some topline, but I think he is gorgeous SS. What a beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Aha!  I was waiting for someone to say that he is straight through the hocks as I think this is one the his most glaring faults, although admitedy they don't look *too* bad in this photo.  I had a look at his front legs today and actually he's not tied in at all.  I'm wondering if it is the camera angle as although his neck looks short in this photo he's actually like a blinking giraffe!    But thank you, I do think he's pretty special


----------



## mandyroberts (24 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			What a lovely looking boy!

A lovely head, good length of rein, slightly upright shoulder slightly low neck tie in. A little long in the back with a weak loin.  He had a nice hip angle, but slightly undermuscled in this photo.  Very (very) slightly sickly hocked.  Good big feet! Pasterns are a little long for me, but ok for his type.  He is standing over himself in front.

Not one that I would choose to ride, as I prefer something with a little more bone, but he does look lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Casey76, i think the big feet and the sickle hocks are my photo but you are right on the pasterns and I hadn't noticed this myself. I do appreciate that many people like more bone but he is 15'2" and I am 5'2" of 'ok' size so he manages me! I certainly wouldn't put any real weight on him with his long back etc.

Question re pasterns - what do you mean 'OK for his type'?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 March 2017)

Street_Skill said:



			Aha!  I was waiting for someone to say that he is straight through the hocks as I think this is one the his most glaring faults, although admitedy they don't look *too* bad in this photo.  I had a look at his front legs today and actually he's not tied in at all.  I'm wondering if it is the camera angle as although his neck looks short in this photo he's actually like a blinking giraffe!    But thank you, I do think he's pretty special 

Click to expand...

I'd prefer him if his knees were set lower down. I do think that he isn't flattered by your photo as his front end looks to be slightly further away from the camera than his hind end.


This mare is 20 and sound. She has always been a very tough mare and her only lamenesses so far have been due to a farrier who altered her hoof angle (came sound again when that farrier was replaced) and the odd hoof abscess.



















I would like it if she had a bit more angle to her hock and her gaskins have always looked a bit under-developed. As you can see from the photo where she's walking towards the camera, she is narrow in-between the front legs. She is a surprisingly comfortable ride, given the length of her pasterns.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

mandyroberts said:



			Thanks Casey76, i think the big feet and the sickle hocks are my photo but you are right on the pasterns and I hadn't noticed this myself. I do appreciate that many people like more bone but he is 15'2" and I am 5'2" of 'ok' size so he manages me! I certainly wouldn't put any real weight on him with his long back etc.

Question re pasterns - what do you mean 'OK for his type'?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any other photos, Mandy Roberts, because I definitely agree with the sickle hocks from the one you posted. I can't imagine him in any position where this would not show so am genuinely asking/ I think he's lovely, BTW so no offence meant. Just would love to see photos to prove me and Casey76 wrong.


----------



## hihosilver (24 March 2017)

Great thread! my 4 year old.


----------



## mandyroberts (24 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Do you have any other photos, Mandy Roberts, because I definitely agree with the sickle hocks from the one you posted. I can't imagine him in any position where this would not show so am genuinely asking/ I think he's lovely, BTW so no offence meant. Just would love to see photos to prove me and Casey76 wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a dig around. I actually tried to take pics today but it was a nice sunny day and he did an impression of a seaside donkey! This is a no holding back thread on confo so no offence taken!


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2017)

hihosilver said:



			Great thread! my 4 year old.







Click to expand...

Lovely (sorry, not helpful at all &#128523. Difficult to comment in full because I can't really make out the legs.


----------



## Wagtail (24 March 2017)

hihosilver said:



			Great thread! my 4 year old.







Click to expand...

This one to me, has the most near to perfect conformation on this thread. The only thing I would question are the ever so slightly long front pasterns, but that's debatable.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2017)

annagain said:



			Quick question. I understand the reasoning behind most conformation requirements / desires as they help the horse to perform well and not suffer injuries. Those of you talking about horses being thick through the gullet - is there a physiological disadvantage to this or is it purely aesthetic?
		
Click to expand...

Here is an example of a common bred horse thick through the gullet having problems with contact and breathing, have a close look at how compressed the skin in behind the jowl and how close his jawline is to the underside of his neck.  His go to shape, when under pressure or getting upset is to curl up, but doing that restricts his breathing.







Contrast that to a relaxed picture of him.  Luckily he will never be asked to gallop and all of his training is done with opening the frame and stretching in mind.  As he gains strength he is able to carry himself more uphill putting less pressure on his breathing.  Obviously he is a very big and heavy horse, but in my ownership he will be fine.  In a hunting home he would be in trouble through in conformation though.


----------



## Gemmabel (24 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I think he's absolutely stunning. I don't think he's camped under or sickle hocked although the middle photograph could give that impression but it's just how he's standing. It just shows though how this thread brings out polar opposite opinions.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you

He may be standing better here? 








Although I mainly like him like this &#128525;


----------



## Cortez (24 March 2017)

hihosilver said:



			Great thread! my 4 year old.







Click to expand...

Sorry Wagtail (and owner), but can't agree that this horse has "perfect" conformation: not with a goose rump like that....


----------



## asterope (24 March 2017)

Gemmabel said:



			Thanks you

He may be standing better here? 








Click to expand...

Gosh, that's quite a difference - he doesn't look at all camped under or sickle hocked there, so I stand corrected


----------



## LCDB (24 March 2017)

I would appriciate if someone would assess my boys, the lighter bay is sadly no longer with us but still nice to know what people thought of him. Sorry not the best pics


----------



## Char0901 (25 March 2017)

Char0901 said:



			Not the best photo, hazy morning and rubbish camera phone!






Click to expand...


Bump for mine


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

Cortez said:



			Sorry Wagtail (and owner), but can't agree that this horse has "perfect" conformation: not with a goose rump like that....
		
Click to expand...

I thought that! Very nice horse, but thats a very slopey bum and I'm not keen on the pasterns at all although hes stood at a slightly odd angle so cant completely see.


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

Char0901 said:



			Bump for mine
		
Click to expand...

You really do need a better pic. Its at an angle but its so blurry you cant see anything other than theres a grey horse. Sorry!


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

Chumsmum said:





SpringArising said:



			Thanks I'm struggling as I can see it on my phone but no one else can lol... it's in my album on here? Will try again later xx
		
Click to expand...

I cant see anything in an album. If you PM me a link to the photo I will post it for you though 

Click to expand...


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

tatty_v said:










Thoughts on Spook would be much appreciated. First horse, had him for two years now and I think I know most of his faults by now! I am finding this thread very useful as someone who knows very little about conformation!  I would take Dave home in an instant, and Thumper looks pretty stunning in his summer photo (but then I'm a sucker for a gorgeous grey...)
		
Click to expand...

That is a big bum emphasised by the clip! Hes also not on level ground which doesnt help, but hes still croup high. His shoulder is a little upright and his neck and chest lack definition where they meet. I forget the term!

But feel free to ignore me, I tend to make it up as I go along and he looks a really useful and pleasant horse overall


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

Gemmabel said:



			Would be interested in your comments on my Highland

Unbacked Rising 4







Rising 5







Now - Rising 6







Click to expand...

Perfect example of what a difference a thick wooly coat can make, and in this instance a few years to grow on.

Very pony in conformation, as you would expect. tail is set a bit low, croup a bit long and a bit slopey which hasnt improved over time, but could still look better with lots of muscle. His neck looks a million times better as a 6yr old, but thats helped a lot by losing the winter woolies. I keep thinking hes a little over at the knee, but I think thats the dark points with the cream behind causing an optical illusion


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

Tangled said:



			Bump for Dexter 

Click to expand...

It hasnt saved the pics in your quote for me, but my main thought when I looked at him was what lovely condition he was in


----------



## Chumsmum (25 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:





Chumsmum said:



			I cant see anything in an album. If you PM me a link to the photo I will post it for you though 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I've tried to send via PM but still not convinced you can see it, have changed my profile to the photo I'm trying to pose if anyone can see it lol.. I'm not normally this rubbish with technology but this has beaten me hehe xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			This one to me, has the most near to perfect conformation on this thread. The only thing I would question are the ever so slightly long front pasterns, but that's debatable.
		
Click to expand...

He is a useful sort but not near perfect, if there is such a thing ! and he wouldn't be the choice of a hunter or riding horse judge.


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			He is a useful sort but not near perfect, if there is such a thing ! and he wouldn't be the choice of a hunter or riding horse judge.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I said 'This one to me'. I appreciate that conformation is often a matter of individual opinion other than the very important and soundness threatening faults. I like him and the lovely highland the best on this thread in terms of conformation. I see he has a bit of a goose rump but that doesn't bother me unless it is very pronounced. So to me, he has the most near to perfect conformation on this thread along with Gemmabel's Highland. But no horse is perfect.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 March 2017)

Chumsmum said:



			Thank you so much, I've tried to send via PM but still not convinced you can see it, have changed my profile to the photo I'm trying to pose if anyone can see it lol.. I'm not normally this rubbish with technology but this has beaten me hehe xx
		
Click to expand...

It's a tad small!


----------



## Chumsmum (25 March 2017)

Faracat said:



			It's a tad small! 






Click to expand...

Hehe small but inperfectly formed... I've changed my album setting now so can anyone see it or shall I just get my coat &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 March 2017)

A bit better, but still on the small side.


----------



## asterope (25 March 2017)

Faracat said:









A bit better, but still on the small side. 

Click to expand...

Well, he's horse-shaped!


----------



## hihosilver (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			He is a useful sort but not near perfect, if there is such a thing ! and he wouldn't be the choice of a hunter or riding horse judge.
		
Click to expand...

That picture I meant to say was him as a 4 year old. He is as you say a very useful sort. Won every WH entered and a championship. He is starting his Eventing career as he is strong in all 3 phases. This is him as 5






For some reason I can t get the picture up!?


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2017)

Fixed it!


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2017)

hihosilver said:



			That picture I meant to say was him as a 4 year old. He is as you say a very useful sort. Won every WH entered and a championship. He is starting his Eventing career as he is strong in all 3 phases. This is him as 5






For some reason I can t get the picture up!?
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous. Although the fact that the photograph is partially tilted has distorted you both somewhat! Obviously a few judges agree with my opinion of him then Cortez and AA.


----------



## Chumsmum (25 March 2017)

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## buddylove (25 March 2017)

HHO has done the big chap before, so here is a small fluffy to critique!!
He is rising 5 and will be starting his ridden career in a couple of weeks. He also gives the best cuddles of any horse/pony I've ever owned!!


----------



## windand rain (25 March 2017)

not as clean in this one the foal is only 2 days old





be interested in peoples views


----------



## windand rain (25 March 2017)

this one I know his faults


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2017)

buddylove said:









HHO has done the big chap before, so here is a small fluffy to critique!!
He is rising 5 and will be starting his ridden career in a couple of weeks. He also gives the best cuddles of any horse/pony I've ever owned!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not really clued up on ponies, but wanted to say he's so cute! He looks to have a lovely head and neck, nice slope to the shoulder, nice short cannon bones (possible slightly back at the knee but it's hard to see from the angle). Maybe a tad long in the back, but I'm used to looking at horses, not ponies.


----------



## buddylove (25 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I'm not really clued up on ponies, but wanted to say he's so cute! He looks to have a lovely head and neck, nice slope to the shoulder, nice short cannon bones (possible slightly back at the knee but it's hard to see from the angle). Maybe a tad long in the back, but I'm used to looking at horses, not ponies.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128522;
He is a bit back at the knee for sure, think the angle is a bit rubbish as he isn't long backed, I don't think? Try this one


----------



## Michen (25 March 2017)

Just five Connie, arrived a couple of weeks ago in very poor condition from Ireland but getting better every day. Obviously no muscle due to mentioned condition and been out of work since the summer.


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2017)

buddylove said:



			Thank you &#55357;&#56842;
He is a bit back at the knee for sure, think the angle is a bit rubbish as he isn't long backed, I don't think? Try this one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

That's better. No his back is fine. I like his hinds too.


----------



## Cobbytype (25 March 2017)

The lovely Victor


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Gorgeous. Although the fact that the photograph is partially tilted has distorted you both somewhat! Obviously a few judges agree with my opinion of him then Cortez and AA.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair we commented on the photo of him stood  up, and the hind end shows his conformation.  Grown on and muscled up could easily show an improvement.   I love watching a horse develop and turn into, hopefully, a super star.  There is no offence meant from Cortez or I.  We just commented on what we saw.  There are many classes to be won and championships to follow at every level from riding club to Hoys.  Every rosette is an achievement and I hope there are many more for you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

Michen said:










Just five Connie, arrived a couple of weeks ago in very poor condition from Ireland but getting better every day. Obviously no muscle due to mentioned condition and been out of work since the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Improved already from the initial pictures I saw.  A picture 12 months on will be very different.  Glorious colour too, he will look super in his summer clothes.


----------



## Cortez (25 March 2017)

Michen said:










Just five Connie, arrived a couple of weeks ago in very poor condition from Ireland but getting better every day. Obviously no muscle due to mentioned condition and been out of work since the summer.
		
Click to expand...

He's looking better already  Grand stamp with a lovely expression and good tall neck coming out of the shoulder in the right place - this is SOOO important for riding horses (which excludes racehorses ;-). He will of course strengthen up, but I really, really hope he deepens in the body - important for heart room, stamina, and how your leg goes on him. Nice long forearm/shorter cannon - important for efficiency and fluidity of movement. Pasterns are a bit upright, especially in front - important for "shock absorbance", but NOT automatically responsible for an uncomfortable trot, despite what it says in books. He's very long in the back too, not a great combination with the shallow heartgirth....


----------



## Wagtail (25 March 2017)

Michen said:










Just five Connie, arrived a couple of weeks ago in very poor condition from Ireland but getting better every day. Obviously no muscle due to mentioned condition and been out of work since the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very interested in seeing his progress. I think his top line will improve immensely, but there are some conformational faults that nothing would improve, namely his sickle hocks and long back. I like his head and front legs down to fetlock but his feet and pasterns are quite upright (this might be fixable with good shoeing, it might not but I would love to see him in 6 months time). He is also quite shallow in the chest. This will look a little better when he muscles up. At the moment his hind end looks very weak and small in proportion to his frame.


----------



## Cortez (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			To be fair we commented on the photo of him stood  up, and the hind end shows his conformation.  Grown on and muscled up could easily show an improvement.   I love watching a horse develop and turn into, hopefully, a super star.  There is no offence meant from Cortez or I.  We just commented on what we saw.  There are many classes to be won and championships to follow at every level from riding club to Hoys.  Every rosette is an achievement and I hope there are many more for you.
		
Click to expand...

Wot she says ^^^ 

Winning  reflects how the horse goes on the day, what else is in the class with him and how the judge prioritises all the variables (most especially in a WH class).


----------



## Michen (25 March 2017)

Yes he's coming on really nicely. The hocks are the biggest concern for me. You are all correct as he currently can barely track up in trot even just free in the lunge pen but he's improving so much, very quickly so hopefully the endless long reining and pole work will pay off!





AdorableAlice said:



			Improved already from the initial pictures I saw.  A picture 12 months on will be very different.  Glorious colour too, he will look super in his summer clothes.
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			He's looking better already  Grand stamp with a lovely expression and good tall neck coming out of the shoulder in the right place - this is SOOO important for riding horses (which excludes racehorses ;-). He will of course strengthen up, but I really, really hope he deepens in the body - important for heart room, stamina, and how your leg goes on him. Nice long forearm/shorter cannon - important for efficiency and fluidity of movement. Pasterns are a bit upright, especially in front - important for "shock absorbance", but NOT automatically responsible for an uncomfortable trot, despite what it says in books. He's very long in the back too, not a great combination with the shallow heartgirth....
		
Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			I would be very interested in seeing his progress. I think his top line will improve immensely, but there are some conformational faults that nothing would improve, namely his sickle hocks and long back. I like his head and front legs down to fetlock but his feet and pasterns are quite upright (this might be fixable with good shoeing, it might not but I would love to see him in 6 months time). He is also quite shallow in the chest. This will look a little better when he muscles up. At the moment his hind end looks very weak and small in proportion to his frame.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cortez (25 March 2017)

Michen said:



			Yes he's coming on really nicely. The hocks are the biggest concern for me. You are all correct as he currently can barely track up in trot even just free in the lunge pen but he's improving so much, very quickly so hopefully the endless long reining and pole work will pay off!
		
Click to expand...

I actually much prefer a bit more angle in the hocks to the post legged things that are so fashionable in the show ring; much more use to be got out of something that has room for flexion..........


----------



## TheHairyOne (25 March 2017)

Would love some input on my proper cob! He is about 15.2 and rising 5. Not the type i am used to seeing and have been pondering if hes good enough to clip out and do a bit of showing with. Zero offence if he isnt as he is an amazing personality...and i am not sure i want to take off his legs!


----------



## Cortez (25 March 2017)

TheHairyOne said:



			Would love some input on my proper cob! He is about 15.2 and rising 5. Not the type i am used to seeing and have been pondering if hes good enough to clip out and do a bit of showing with. Zero offence if he isnt as he is an amazing personality...and i am not sure i want to take off his legs! 












Click to expand...

That's a lovely cob, but not a show cob - largely (but not only) because the height limit is 15.1h.


----------



## hihosilver (25 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Gorgeous. Although the fact that the photograph is partially tilted has distorted you both somewhat! Obviously a few judges agree with my opinion of him then Cortez and AA.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Wagtail- they really love him and I know nothing about showing! last judge said we have to do Windsor and he is county standard. He does love his eventing though! x


----------



## hihosilver (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			To be fair we commented on the photo of him stood  up, and the hind end shows his conformation.  Grown on and muscled up could easily show an improvement.   I love watching a horse develop and turn into, hopefully, a super star.  There is no offence meant from Cortez or I.  We just commented on what we saw.  There are many classes to be won and championships to follow at every level from riding club to Hoys.  Every rosette is an achievement and I hope there are many more for you.
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken- he has grown a huge amount! He is loved by judges although I think he could be a little bit flashy in his movement. x


----------



## _HP_ (25 March 2017)

3 yr old







[/URL]


----------



## Cortez (25 March 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			The lovely Victor 









Click to expand...

Well, Victor is a complete donkey!


----------



## _HP_ (25 March 2017)

15hh


----------



## Bojingles (25 March 2017)

TheHairyOne said:



			Would love some input on my proper cob! He is about 15.2 and rising 5. Not the type i am used to seeing and have been pondering if hes good enough to clip out and do a bit of showing with. Zero offence if he isnt as he is an amazing personality...and i am not sure i want to take off his legs! 












Click to expand...

He's gorgeous. My kind of guy! I'd hog and take those legs off though - has he got a touch of bog burn?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (25 March 2017)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Finally got the link. 
I know it's off center but this was taken two weeks ago. 








Click to expand...

Bumping for some critique on the elephant


----------



## Michen (25 March 2017)

Cortez said:



			I actually much prefer a bit more angle in the hocks to the post legged things that are so fashionable in the show ring; much more use to be got out of something that has room for flexion..........
		
Click to expand...


Ah well that's good to hear  hopefully he will be ok for what I want to do, aka 90/100 eventing. That's if he gets to stay of course


----------



## SpringArising (25 March 2017)

TheHairyOne said:



			Would love some input on my proper cob! He is about 15.2 and rising 5. Not the type i am used to seeing and have been pondering if hes good enough to clip out and do a bit of showing with. Zero offence if he isnt as he is an amazing personality...and i am not sure i want to take off his legs! 












Click to expand...

He looks very cute but a show type he is not!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

_HP_ said:



			3 yr old







[/URL]
		
Click to expand...

How big ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

Cortez said:



			Well, Victor is a complete donkey!
		
Click to expand...

Here is my head, my arse will be along shortly.  However, with bling, and subtle lighting who knows.......


----------



## Cobbytype (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Here is my head, my arse will be along shortly.  However, with bling, and subtle lighting who knows.......
		
Click to expand...

In mitigation he has a kind eye... just the one.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			In mitigation he has a kind eye... just the one.
		
Click to expand...

and rest assured he can use that one eye with terrifying accuracy and coordination with his back feet no doubt.


----------



## Cobbytype (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			and rest assured he can use that one eye with terrifying accuracy and coordination with his back feet no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

My day just isn't complete unless he's had a pop at me, mostly when I'm on my knees picking his tiny feet out.


----------



## _HP_ (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			How big ?
		
Click to expand...

15.3hh


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

_HP_ said:



			15.3hh
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a baby ? I like a lot and with a huge make over and maturity I think she ? will be lovely.


----------



## milliepops (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Looks like a baby ? I like a lot and with a huge make over and maturity I think she ? will be lovely.
		
Click to expand...

^^agree, reminds me of the 2/3 yo pics I have of Millie


----------



## _HP_ (25 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Looks like a baby ? I like a lot and with a huge make over and maturity I think she ? will be lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...she was almost three in the pic. I haven't any recent confo pics unfortunately but this was (half of her) her a few months on







And standing downhill...


----------



## albeg (27 March 2017)

ailbheg said:



			Just stumbled across this thread, great idea Auslander.








Click to expand...

Any thoughts on Bob?


----------



## SpringArising (27 March 2017)

ailbheg said:



			Any thoughts on Bob?
		
Click to expand...




ailbheg said:



			Just stumbled across this thread, great idea Auslander.








Click to expand...

He's really cute.

Big head, neck too short and low-set, slight sway back, tail set a little high.

His front legs are not too bad, a little straight through the knee and pasterns are a little short. He has nice short cannons and a very nice shoulder angle.

He's lacking overall condition and muscle - how old is he? He looks in his 20s?


----------



## albeg (27 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			He's really cute.

Big head, neck too short and low-set, slight sway back, tail set a little high.

His front legs are not too bad, a little straight through the knee and pasterns are a little short. He has nice short cannons and a very nice shoulder angle.

He's lacking overall condition and muscle - how old is he? He looks in his 20s?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.
He's 17. We're working on muscle building, and I've just looked at the time stamp on the photo, it's from last year, quite likely after a break due to allergy related issues, I must find a newer one for comparison. The short neck I agree on, possibly emphasised by about 8/9 years of being upside-down?


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			I'm fully aware of Alf's strengths and weaknesses, and I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist if he gets savaged, so, go ahead...what's good and bad about this old man, and what do you think his job in life should be, based on his type/conformation (I know pretty much everyone knows what his actual job was, but try not to let that get in the way of looking at what's in front of you) 
Happy to have weight comments too - as that's another area people often struggle to know what is ideal







Ignore the front end doing carrot stretches - the hind legs are a bit more normal here
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Alf is lovely and he looks a well proportioned strong boy. He doesn't have the prettiest of heads, but he looks smart. He has a well set on neck going into an upright shoulder. I like all four of his legs. His feet look well proportioned and he has a nicely rounded bottom. I am giving his hocks the benefit of the doubt that they are not slightly sickle because it is impossible to tell for sure from those photographs and it is probably the way he is standing in both of them.


----------



## Auslander (27 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Alf is lovely and he looks a well proportioned strong boy. He doesn't have the prettiest of heads, but he looks smart. He has a well set on neck going into an upright shoulder. I like all four of his legs. His feet look well proportioned and he has a nicely rounded bottom. I am giving his hocks the benefit of the doubt that they are not slightly sickle because it is impossible to tell for sure from those photographs and it is probably the way he is standing in both of them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I think he's very nice, but I am a bit biased. Agree about his head - it looks attractive in some pics, and like a box in others! 
He doesn't have sickle hocks - but he does stand a bit camped under - he's got arthritic hocks, and has had serious problems with both hid suspensories.. He's pretty sound nowadays, so I'm fairly confident that it's habit, rather than discomfort.
That bottom is immense, and mostly all muscle! He's never really lost the engine, despite not being in full work for a good few years now. He used it to great effect this morning to bog off with me...


----------



## windand rain (27 March 2017)

Alf is lovely but he has a fat tummy but is great everywhere else


----------



## Northern (27 March 2017)

This is E. She's only four and going through a growth spurt.  Have at her, she won't mind 
She's hopefully going to be a nice eventer, has already competed at her first event and was a star  








ETA: Sorry for the small picture size, can't make it bigger apparently :/


----------



## ahml100 (27 March 2017)

Gosh, now I am feeling brave!

Here is mine, ISH eventer 9 years, the best picture I have so sorry for the high head-clearly something very interesting in the background!, we are working on the top line as due to ill fitting saddles it hasn't developed properly but it is now


----------



## Auslander (27 March 2017)

windand rain said:



			Alf is lovely but he has a fat tummy but is great everywhere else
		
Click to expand...

He said it's not fat. It's relaxed muscle...


----------



## Northern (27 March 2017)

Aaaand this is K. 10 Years old with a genuine shark wither 
Also an eventer (when she wants to be!).








And because she's cute!


----------



## ahml100 (28 March 2017)

giving it a little bump!


----------



## SpringArising (28 March 2017)

Northern said:



			This is E. She's only four and going through a growth spurt.  Have at her, she won't mind 
She's hopefully going to be a nice eventer, has already competed at her first event and was a star  








ETA: Sorry for the small picture size, can't make it bigger apparently :/
		
Click to expand...

I'm on my phone and the picture is blurry but I'll tell you what I can see. 

She's very weak looking all over. She's lacking muscle and topline. Her neck is upside down and ties low into the shoulder. She's camped under in front and looks calf kneed. Her back length is OK, she has a steep croup and is standing splayed behind in that particular picture. Her pasterns are hard to make out as when I zoom in the pic goes blurry, but the angle of her off-hind looks very odd. I do like her shoulder angle, though.


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

ahml100 said:



			Gosh, now I am feeling brave!

Here is mine, ISH eventer 9 years, the best picture I have so sorry for the high head-clearly something very interesting in the background!, we are working on the top line as due to ill fitting saddles it hasn't developed properly but it is now  








Click to expand...

Smart looking horse. He has a lovely head but his neck is overdeveloped on the underside and lacks top line. It is also low set on. However his shoulder has a nice slope. His back looks strong and although there is still some muscle wastage from the badly fitting saddle you mentioned, it is not bad. His front legs are a little long in the cannons and pasterns but his feet are lovely which is nice to see in a shod horse. He also has a very nice bottom. His hocks are very slightly straight and his hind legs have quite a short length from hip to hock and again long cannons.


----------



## SpringArising (28 March 2017)

ahml100 said:



			Gosh, now I am feeling brave!

Here is mine, ISH eventer 9 years, the best picture I have so sorry for the high head-clearly something very interesting in the background!, we are working on the top line as due to ill fitting saddles it hasn't developed properly but it is now  








Click to expand...

He paints a nice picture overall. I like his head, neck, and sloping shoulder. 

His legs are OK until you get to his pasterns! They are too long and he is slightly coon-footed. 

I like his quarters; they look strong, although he is standing in a slightly odd position.


----------



## ahml100 (28 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Smart looking horse. He has a lovely head but his neck is overdeveloped on the underside and lacks top line. It is also low set on. However his shoulder has a nice slope. His back looks strong and although there is still some muscle wastage from the badly fitting saddle you mentioned, it is not bad. His front legs are a little long in the cannons and pasterns but his feet are lovely which is nice to see in a shod horse. He also has a very nice bottom. His hocks are very slightly straight and his hind legs have quite a short length from hip to hock and again long cannons.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!



SpringArising said:



			He paints a nice picture overall. I like his head, neck, and sloping shoulder. 

His legs are OK until you get to his pasterns! They are too long and he is slightly coon-footed. 

I like his quarters; they look strong, although he is standing in a slightly odd position.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Photo is does on a slight angle which could explain some aspects, though I do know he is not perfect!


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

Here goes. My girl who is still unbroken and not in any work at present. I sat on her as a four year old and started her work proper as a five year old before my health got in the way and she has done nothing since. I am hoping I will be able to start her again very soon. She will be 6 in July.

I can see four conformation faults which I won't list here as don't want to influence and also want to see if I have missed anything. First pic is more straight on, the second is because her tail is in the way of her hocks in the first one. There is also a similar coloured horse behind her so you may need to look closely at the photograph as it is a bit unclear which is her shape and which is the horse behind her. Sorry.


----------



## Casey76 (28 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Here goes. My girl who is still unbroken and not in any work at present. I sat on her as a four year old and started her work proper as a five year old before my health got in the way and she has done nothing since. I am hoping I will be able to start her again very soon. She will be 6 in July.

I can see four conformation faults which I won't list here as don't want to influence and also want to see if I have missed anything. First pic is more straight on, the second is because her tail is in the way of her hocks in the first one. There is also a similar coloured horse behind her so you may need to look closely at the photograph as it is a bit unclear which is her shape and which is the horse behind her. Sorry.












Click to expand...

She is slightly bum high and built down hill, a fairly steep shoulder and short neck. in the photos she is standing camped out behind which accentuates her long underline. the major thing for me... her front pasterns, long and slopey. I'd look after those front legs as if they were made of glass.


----------



## mcgreggor (28 March 2017)

Oh I'd like a go!! Sorry pics are the best I could do!





[/url]





[/url]


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			She is slightly bum high and built down hill, a fairly steep shoulder and short neck. in the photos she is standing camped out behind which accentuates her long underline. the major thing for me... her front pasterns, long and slopey. I'd look after those front legs as if they were made of glass.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I think the camera is closer to her back end in the bottom photo which distorts her. She actually measures exactly the same front and back but I am hoping she comes up in front a bit! I think she's a bit camped out because I had just rearranged her legs so she was standing square but I will check other more natural photos of her. She is fairly thick through the gullet too (which is emphasized by her fine head). She has rather long front pasterns but actually has 8 1/4 inch of bone in front which surprised me because she looks finer. Her feet are a bit small too. I chose her for her character and movement, knowing of her conformational faults as they were faults I could overlook on balance. I hope that won't come back to haunt me!

Here's one with her standing more naturally:


----------



## Annagain (28 March 2017)

I'm no expert but she seems to have 7 legs. I'd say that a pretty major conformational fault. 



Wagtail said:



			Here goes. My girl who is still unbroken and not in any work at present. I sat on her as a four year old and started her work proper as a five year old before my health got in the way and she has done nothing since. I am hoping I will be able to start her again very soon. She will be 6 in July.

I can see four conformation faults which I won't list here as don't want to influence and also want to see if I have missed anything. First pic is more straight on, the second is because her tail is in the way of her hocks in the first one. There is also a similar coloured horse behind her so you may need to look closely at the photograph as it is a bit unclear which is her shape and which is the horse behind her. Sorry.












Click to expand...


----------



## emmad96 (28 March 2017)

I shall attempt to join in on this hoping it will work from my phone. 

Top pic is Ali probably a month after I bought her, still a little on the lean side but it's the best confo pic I've got. Second pic is taken roughly around the same time, just to show she looks a lot better under saddle even though rider (me) is doing a shocking job. Third pic was taken a week or two ago, just to show that bum is now almost worthy of challenging Beyoncé haha.  Also, if anyone would like to guess age and breeding, be my guest


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

mcgreggor said:



			Oh I'd like a go!! Sorry pics are the best I could do!





[/url]





[/url]
		
Click to expand...

He's very nice. Does he have a good proportion of section D in him?

Lovely head, neck and shoulder. He has boots on which spoils the view of his legs so I won't comment other than to say his front legs look very nice in the bottom photo but again difficult to judge when moving. His back seems quite long. His hind end looks strong and well-proportioned, with a lovely angle to his hocks.


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

emmad96 said:



			I shall attempt to join in on this hoping it will work from my phone. 

Top pic is Ali probably a month after I bought her, still a little on the lean side but it's the best confo pic I've got. Second pic is taken roughly around the same time, just to show she looks a lot better under saddle even though rider (me) is doing a shocking job. Third pic was taken a week or two ago, just to show that bum is now almost worthy of challenging Beyoncé haha.  Also, if anyone would like to guess age and breeding, be my guest  






















Click to expand...

She looks very sweet with a pretty head. The top photo, as you say, shows an under muscled horse. Her neck is quite short and low set onto an upright shoulder. She does look nice in the ridden picture, but the saddle is too short for you and you are sitting on the cantle which may cause soreness down the line. Unfortunately, looking at her, she could not accommodate a longer saddle and so you are in a similar situation to me in having a horse that cannot accommodate the length of saddle you really need. My mare needs a 16.5 inch saddle whereas I need a 17 or preferably a 17.5 inch. In the end I had to go treeless, but did a lot of research first and got it properly fitted. Your mare has a slightly dipped back judging from the top picture and bottom one so will need extra care. 

She is quite straight through the hocks and the last photo shows a compensatory degree of sinking of her fetlocks. Her heels are very low too. I love her bottom which does look very strong. Very pretty horse.


----------



## emmad96 (28 March 2017)

Thanks Wagtail - yes, I am currently on the opposite of what the horse is, trying to make my bum smaller and hers bigger!! She has a very strong bum, hunter through and through, almost too keen on jumping if you know what I mean.  Thank you .


----------



## SpringArising (28 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			in the photos she is standing camped out behind which accentuates her long underline. the major thing for me... her front pasterns, long and slopey.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the things pointed out here. Her pasterns, especially in the second pic, look absolutely awful. But they don't look as bad in the follow up pic that you posted. 



mcgreggor said:



			Oh I'd like a go!! Sorry pics are the best I could do!





[/url]





[/url]
		
Click to expand...

This is a stunning horse.


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I agree with the things pointed out here. Her pasterns, especially in the second pic, look absolutely awful. But they don't look as bad in the follow up pic that you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Her pasterns are definitely her worst confo fault IMO. But I am wondering about my camera now because when I look at her she looks very short backed and long legged but the camera shows the opposite! It's my phone camera and people look short legged on it too. Maybe will have to try a different camera. Or maybe it's my eyes that are wrong, lol.


----------



## Auslander (28 March 2017)

I guess I have to allow people to be brutal about this bottom, but it's perfection (in my eyes!)


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			I guess I have to allow people to be brutal about this bottom, but it's perfection (in my eyes!)






Click to expand...

No, I agree. His is a beautiful bottom!


----------



## Auslander (28 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			No, I agree. His is a beautiful bottom!
		
Click to expand...

And his head doesn't look so plain at that angle!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 March 2017)

It's a good bum. 

Here's my grey from behind (from when she was a yearling) complete with 'happy tail'. Considering that she could stand like a cow hocked donkey when relaxed (most of the time), it was nice to see that she could stand straight if the mood took her.


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

Faracat said:



			It's a good bum. 

Here's my grey from behind (from when she was a yearling) complete with 'happy tail'. Considering that she could stand like a cow hocked donkey when relaxed (most of the time), it was nice to see that she could stand straight if the mood took her.






Click to expand...

Lovely!


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			And his head doesn't look so plain at that angle!
		
Click to expand...

That is true. He has a beautiful bottom and a kind honest eye.


----------



## js1006 (28 March 2017)

Right, first time posting photos so hopefully this works!
Would be interested in your thoughts on my boy, I got him totally on personality and had no idea about conformation (still don't).
Any advice on things to work on/look out for?










Sorry, the second one was after a ride, when he is always a little more, um, relaxed.


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2017)

js1006 said:



			Right, first time posting photos so hopefully this works!
Would be interested in your thoughts on my boy, I got him totally on personality and had no idea about conformation (still don't).
Any advice on things to work on/look out for?










Sorry, the second one was after a ride, when he is always a little more, um, relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

Very lovely looking horse that apart from being a bit thick through the gullet and short in the neck has very nice conformation from what I can see. I always find lower legs difficult to judge when they have feather. He has a lovely shoulder and looks strong in the back. He has a slight goose rump but not one that would bother me.


----------



## Northern (28 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I'm on my phone and the picture is blurry but I'll tell you what I can see. 

She's very weak looking all over. She's lacking muscle and topline. Her neck is upside down and ties low into the shoulder. She's camped under in front and looks calf kneed. Her back length is OK, she has a steep croup and is standing splayed behind in that particular picture. Her pasterns are hard to make out as when I zoom in the pic goes blurry, but the angle of her off-hind looks very odd. I do like her shoulder angle, though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that! She is indeed very weak and undermuscled, she hasn't done much since she finished racing. She has already improved from when I got her, but I'm taking it pretty easy as she's still so young. Much walking around and plodding around our hills for the moment  I think the angle of her off side is more the picture (I really suck apparently!), I'll see if I can stand her up properly at some point and take new ones. She's a lovely person and I'm looking forward to muscling her up!


----------



## js1006 (29 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Very lovely looking horse that apart from being a bit thick through the gullet and short in the neck has very nice conformation from what I can see. I always find lower legs difficult to judge when they have feather. He has a lovely shoulder and looks strong in the back. He has a slight goose rump but not one that would bother me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your comments, he is in his winter woollies still so feathers everywhere. I haven't got any non-moving side on ones without feathers.
More plaits in next showtime then to lengthen his neck!


----------



## ycbm (29 March 2017)

js1006 said:



			Right, first time posting photos so hopefully this works!
Would be interested in your thoughts on my boy, I got him totally on personality and had no idea about conformation (still don't).
Any advice on things to work on/look out for?










Sorry, the second one was after a ride, when he is always a little more, um, relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

What fascinating markings!


----------



## Casey76 (29 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			What fascinating markings!
		
Click to expand...

I'd suspect sabino with overo (rather than the usual sabino + tobiano)


----------



## Skewbaldbow (29 March 2017)

Interested to see what you all think of mine. Think I know of his main faults but interesting to see if others opinions are the same!

Here is Bow, an 11 year old TB x with god knows what!







And the other side (and not looking forward because my OH was moving the trailer at the time...)






And one just because he looks pretty and actually looks almost like a proper showhorse for once...


----------



## js1006 (29 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			I'd suspect sabino with overo (rather than the usual sabino + tobiano)
		
Click to expand...

I had to look it up, but yes no regular sploching of colour.
This is his other side, he is white in all the places that get most dirty !


----------



## SEL (29 March 2017)

js1006 said:



			I had to look it up, but yes no regular sploching of colour.
This is his other side, he is white in all the places that get most dirty !





Click to expand...

Really like your horse!!


----------



## Caol Ila (29 March 2017)

Gypsum, who got lost in the flood of horses I think!


----------



## Alec Swan (29 March 2017)

I got to about Post 80 and gave up!  There are just SOOO many horses on here!   A lovely and cheering thread,  for all that! 

Two things occur to me;  Firstly I'm surprised to see so many horses coming out of the winter looking so 'well'.  OK,  I'll be brutal . FAT!! .

The second point is,  and I'm no photographer but whilst pics will come on one of two forms,  either a quick 'phone snap or a set-up photo,  when you have the opportunity,  ALWAYS face the animal slightly up hill.  As the bottom pic of the pony above ^^^^.  I haven't a clue why horses (in particular) look decidedly odd when simply standing on the perfectly flat,  or worse downhill,  but they do.  It's something to do with Phlugs Law,  whatever that may be,  probably a relative of Sod's Law!

One horse in particular springs to mind as looking all wrong was the TB which EKW posted,  pages back.  I cannot believe that the poor chap looks like that,  I'm sure that the reality is that the photo hasn't done him any favours.  

Otherwise,  this is all good fun and I'll now go back to trawling my way through!

Alec.


----------



## Bernster (29 March 2017)

Now Alec that's just mean. I'm going to have to trawl back AGAIN to find that TB pic, as my curiosity has been peaked!


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			Gypsum, who got lost in the flood of horses I think!
























Click to expand...

It's hard to judge Gypsum because in none of the pics he's standing square and in all of them the photo is taken from an angle. 

He has a nice angle to his hocks and a very nice sloping shoulder. 

In the first and third pics he looks a bit camped under in front, but I think that's accentuated by the way he's standing/the fact he looks like he's on a downward slope. 

He has a nice hindquarter, his croup is a little steep maybe. He's a little thick through the gullet too. 

Aside from that, I think he looks like a really tough, useful type.


----------



## Wagtail (29 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			Gypsum, who got lost in the flood of horses I think!
























Click to expand...

What a lovely stamp of a horse! That is all.


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			One horse in particular springs to mind as looking all wrong was the TB which EKW posted,  pages back.  I cannot believe that the poor chap looks like that,  I'm sure that the reality is that the photo hasn't done him any favours.  

Otherwise,  this is all good fun and I'll now go back to trawling my way through!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...




Bernster said:



			Now Alec that's just mean. I'm going to have to trawl back AGAIN to find that TB pic, as my curiosity has been peaked!
		
Click to expand...

Was it this one?


----------



## Alec Swan (29 March 2017)

EKW said:








Click to expand...




SpringArising said:



			Was it this one?
&#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

No,  see above!

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			Gypsum, who got lost in the flood of horses I think!












Click to expand...

An example of Uphill and Downhill.  The bottom pic is helping the horse and the top pic,  isn't!

'The camera never lies'?  Perhaps not but sometimes it doesn't tell the truth! 

Alec.


----------



## Bernster (29 March 2017)

Ah yes I'd just seen that and wondered if it was the grey. That's race hosses for you.  But doesn't he looks so much better as a show pony!


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			No,  see above!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Very pretty face. The rest of it, well..


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			I'd suspect sabino with overo (rather than the usual sabino + tobiano)
		
Click to expand...

Look at the way the white goes over the back. Classic Tobiano.


----------



## lrw0250 (29 March 2017)

This is my daughters little lead rein pony. Quite well bred and half sister to a HOYS winner but had a really rough start in life - her first owner in her passport is a certain notorious Mr Evans....

She is a cheeky little sweetheart though and as her main job in life is to be loved by a little girl her conformation (which I always think is a bit wonky!) is not important. But by all means give me your thoughts:


----------



## Caol Ila (29 March 2017)

I have lots of photos where my horse looks very downhill, but she isn't.  Taking flattering photos of a horse is a real skill, and I don't have it!


----------



## ester (29 March 2017)

Faracat said:



			Look at the way the white goes over the back. Classic Tobiano. 

Click to expand...

Totally agree! Not quite sure why someone would think otherwise? Probably another white spotting pattern too but as so many of them are unidentified I'm not going to claim specifics


----------



## skewbaldmillie (29 March 2017)

15.1 Mare use her mainly for showjumping and some eventing, apologies for the wonky neck but she just will not stand for confo pics!! She's a tb x welsh cob


----------



## Wagtail (29 March 2017)

Right, I think I have managed to take some photographs that show my mare in her correct proportions. Sorry about the head position and the trailing leg, I had to be quick before she moved towards me. But after realising the other photographs didn't look anything like what I saw with the naked eye, I thought I'd have another go.


----------



## Casey76 (29 March 2017)

Sorry, but the new photos aren't making her legs look any better  She looks really down on her fetlocks in the hinds now too


----------



## Wagtail (29 March 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Sorry, but the new photos aren't making her legs look any better  She looks really down on her fetlocks in the hinds now too 

Click to expand...

I agree, her pasterns in front are too long. In addition to your comments she also is thick through the gullet and her feet are too small. The hind fetlocks are fine but I saw what you are referring to in the photo. You'll have to take my word for it that it's misrepresentative due to standing on the bedding rather than a flat surface and she has absolutely no problems with being down on her hind fetlocks. The reason I posted the photographs was not to contradict comments regarding her long pasterns but to illustrate that she is not built down hill nor is she long backed. I was trying to show how camera's distort proportions sometimes in response to what Alec Swan was commenting on regarding bad photographs.


----------



## Wagtail (29 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I agree, her pasterns in front are too long. In addition to your comments she also is thick through the gullet and her feet are too small. The hind fetlocks are fine but I saw what you are referring to in the photo. You'll have to take my word for it that it's misrepresentative due to standing on the bedding rather than a flat surface and she has absolutely no problems with being down on her hind fetlocks. The reason I posted the photographs was not to contradict comments regarding her long pasterns but to illustrate that she is not built down hill nor is she long backed. I was trying to show how camera's distort proportions sometimes in response to what Alec Swan was commenting on regarding bad photographs.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about my typos: 'back' not 'backed' and 'cameras' not 'camera's'. Ugh.


----------



## Feival (29 March 2017)




----------



## Feival (29 March 2017)




----------



## Wagtail (29 March 2017)

Biff&Buzz said:








Click to expand...

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Wagtail (29 March 2017)

Ah can now!

Do you have any side on rather than 3/4 view?


----------



## Northern (30 March 2017)

Got a better picture of K, and it's big too! Would love some opinions


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

Northern said:



			Got a better picture of K, and it's big too! Would love some opinions 






Click to expand...

She's a sweet looing horse. Obviously in some useful work. Looing at her hid legs which are nice and long from hip to hock, (though slightly sickle),k I bet she moves well and has a good jump in her. Her neck is a bit thin and low set on - could do with some top line. Her shoulder is slightly upright. Front legs are okay until you get to the long pasterns. She may be a bit over at the nee but it's very slight. Feet are broken back with under run heels at the front and upright and broken forwards behind. So not great conformation, but then some of the very best horse athletes have not been great either.


----------



## rara007 (30 March 2017)

My young (not that young- 6 this year, been in work 9 months now) pony. Not many without rider I'm afraid!


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

rara007 said:



			My young (not that young- 6 this year, been in work 9 months now) pony. Not many without rider I'm afraid!



















Click to expand...

Ah, saw the first photograph and saw the crest and was about to say something until I realised he was a stallion! I think he's gorgeous. A little fat, but gorgeous. In the top pic he loos bum high, but not in the other two. Lovely head, well set on neck, lovely shoulder and nice legs.


----------



## Northern (30 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			She's a sweet looing horse. Obviously in some useful work. Looing at her hid legs which are nice and long from hip to hock, (though slightly sickle),k I bet she moves well and has a good jump in her. Her neck is a bit thin and low set on - could do with some top line. Her shoulder is slightly upright. Front legs are okay until you get to the long pasterns. She may be a bit over at the nee but it's very slight. Feet are broken back with under run heels at the front and upright and broken forwards behind. So not great conformation, but then some of the very best horse athletes have not been great either.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Wagtail! Definitely gels with my thoughts of her. She's an eventer and we've just moved up to 80cm (Intro here in Aus). She's quite a nice neat mover, nothing overly spectacular, but definitely not the worst. She does have a nice jump in her too, though can get quite hot (typical of her breeding). She's completely perfect for what I do with her! We're in a season change at the moment and she's lost a bit of topline, sorting that out with some hillwork.


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

Northern said:



			Thanks Wagtail! Definitely gels with my thoughts of her. She's an eventer and we've just moved up to 80cm (Intro here in Aus). She's quite a nice neat mover, nothing overly spectacular, but definitely not the worst. She does have a nice jump in her too, though can get quite hot (typical of her breeding). She's completely perfect for what I do with her! We're in a season change at the moment and she's lost a bit of topline, sorting that out with some hillwork.
		
Click to expand...

I actually really like her despite her faults. I've had a lot of TBs and so am used to long sloping pasterns. My current mare is TB x WB and has long sloping pasterns too.


----------



## Skewbaldbow (30 March 2017)

Bump... Anyone any thoughts on mine? 



Skewbaldbow said:



			Here is Bow, an 11 year old TB x with god knows what!







And the other side (and not looking forward because my OH was moving the trailer at the time...)






And one just because he looks pretty and actually looks almost like a proper showhorse for once...





Click to expand...


----------



## Casey76 (30 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I agree, her pasterns in front are too long. In addition to your comments she also is thick through the gullet and her feet are too small. The hind fetlocks are fine but I saw what you are referring to in the photo. You'll have to take my word for it that it's misrepresentative due to standing on the bedding rather than a flat surface and she has absolutely no problems with being down on her hind fetlocks. The reason I posted the photographs was not to contradict comments regarding her long pasterns but to illustrate that she is not built down hill nor is she long backed. I was trying to show how camera's distort proportions sometimes in response to what Alec Swan was commenting on regarding bad photographs.
		
Click to expand...

No, I agree, the camera angle can make all the difference, as can the backdrop.

Here Tartine looks (just about) even:






here not so much!


----------



## Northern (30 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I actually really like her despite her faults. I've had a lot of TBs and so am used to long sloping pasterns. My current mare is TB x WB and has long sloping pasterns too.
		
Click to expand...

She's taught me a lot, was my very first horse (got her as a four year old - I know, no one died lol). She's certainly one of a kind


----------



## Caol Ila (30 March 2017)

Skewbaldbow said:



			Bump... Anyone any thoughts on mine? 

Click to expand...

I like his big feet and sloping shoulder.  In the photos his hind end looks a wee bit straight and he's standing camped under.  He has a shark fin wither (like my horse) which makes saddle fitting fun.  

He looks lovely and uphill in the photo of him trotting.


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

Skewbaldbow said:



			Interested to see what you all think of mine. Think I know of his main faults but interesting to see if others opinions are the same!

Here is Bow, an 11 year old TB x with god knows what!







And the other side (and not looking forward because my OH was moving the trailer at the time...)






And one just because he looks pretty and actually looks almost like a proper showhorse for once...





Click to expand...

Another very smart horse. I love his splodges - quite unusual. He doesn't have any major faults. The one which stands out the most to me is that he is quite straight through the hocks. He has an attractive head and decent neck. He is a little upright in his shoulder, but not glaringly so. He is standing camped under in front, I don't now if that's typical or not. I lie his back and his rump. He has a nice amount of muscle too. Feet loo good, but are a little long in front (possibly due for the farrier?)


----------



## Skewbaldbow (30 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			I like his big feet and sloping shoulder.  In the photos his hind end looks a wee bit straight and he's standing camped under.  He has a shark fin wither (like my horse) which makes saddle fitting fun.  

He looks lovely and uphill in the photo of him trotting.
		
Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			Another very smart horse. I love his splodges - quite unusual. He doesn't have any major faults. The one which stands out the most to me is that he is quite straight through the hocks. He has an attractive head and decent neck. He is a little upright in his shoulder, but not glaringly so. He is standing camped under in front, I don't now if that's typical or not. I lie his back and his rump. He has a nice amount of muscle too. Feet loo good, but are a little long in front (possibly due for the farrier?)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both. He doesn't normally stand that camped under! I think he had spotted the trailer was coming out so was anticipating the tail and leg bandages going on! 

Caol Ila, he definitely has huge feet... first time he was shod after we moved the farrier didn't bring big enough shoes and had to come back another day with them... Wagtail he is due in the next week or so so that's probably why they look a bit long (I know spring is here when we get accelerated feet growth!)

Glad you think he is muscled up and looks uphill in his trot. He is slightly croup high so we've been working on getting him to really  sit on his bum a bit more since he naturally leans on the forehand (hard work for both of us since he'd much rather spend time jumping than working on our flatwork!)


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2017)

rara007 said:



			My young (not that young- 6 this year, been in work 9 months now) pony. Not many without rider I'm afraid!



















Click to expand...

Such a gorgeous pony, but I'm sorry I do think you are too big for him. The saddle is too small for you and you're sitting right on the cantle.


----------



## rara007 (30 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Such a gorgeous pony, but I'm sorry I do think you are too big for him. The saddle is too small for you and you're sitting right on the cantle.
		
Click to expand...

Good job that doesn't come into confo then  FWIW it's a standard 17 inch saddle and I'm nearly 5'4, breeches are size 26, we've been out pretty much every weekend and to date no one who has seen us either in RL or on threads posted on here with pictures and videos has commented. Neither have the several vets who have seen him (Im friends with lots!) or the physio who's seen him twice (neither time found any back based issues)


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

rara007 said:



			Good job that doesn't come into confo then  FWIW it's a standard 17 inch saddle and I'm nearly 5'4, breeches are size 26, we've been out pretty much every weekend and to date no one who has seen us either in RL or on threads posted on here with pictures and videos has commented. Neither have the several vets who have seen him (Im friends with lots!) or the physio who's seen him twice (neither time found any back based issues)
		
Click to expand...

People are unlikely to comment TBH. I do think you look too heavy for him but assumed you were just doing a small amount of schooling or showing with him and were not his regular rider. I'm afraid that I have to agree with SpringArising that you look to big for him. Sorry.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2017)

Lets not go down the who is too big for their pony and stick to horse confo, here are two common bred types to have a go with.


----------



## ester (30 March 2017)

lol at people being unlikely to comment, on here they always have done! Thank goodness he is to be a driving pony :eek3: bless the little short arse who is just the right height for hugging


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Lets not go down the who is too big for their pony and stick to horse confo, here are two common bred types to have a go with.












Click to expand...

At first I thought they were both the same horse with and without feathers but have realised that's not the case.  

Both have noble looking heads and well set on necks into a nice shoulder. The mare's shoulder is a little more upright than the gelding's. Both are slightly back at the knee. The mare is (possibly) bum high, but we all know photographs can be deceiving. Both are nice smart looking horses.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 March 2017)

Wagtail said:



			People are unlikely to comment TBH. I do think you look too heavy for him but assumed you were just doing a small amount of schooling or showing with him and were not his regular rider. I'm afraid that I have to agree with SpringArising that you look to big for him. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I agree too I'm affraid. He's a strong, well put together pony but for showing the picture just doesn't look right. I speak from experience, i don't show my darty under saddle much any more as my thighs have got thicker and the picture just doesn't look right even though he carries me perfectly fine.


----------



## ester (30 March 2017)

Well 'good picture for showing' is a bit different to ability to carry comfortably as you say with your dartmoor, he has much bigger issues holding him back for showing  and that is never really going to be his thing he isn't correct enough. He is just seeing the sights of the world with a bit of atmosphere and having an all round education before he has to deal with all those things in carriage and having seen the pair of them in real life I don't think he is likely to have an issues in the meantime as it would be foolish to break your hopefully international driving pony before you even get started .


So anyway, conformation?


----------



## shirl62 (30 March 2017)

Skewbaldbow said:



			Bump... Anyone any thoughts on mine? 

Click to expand...

I don't know anything about conformation but he is a beautiful boy, just love his markings ...The first pic looks like he is thinking ''I didn't do that poop''

Shirl


----------



## rara007 (30 March 2017)

EKW said:



			I agree too I'm affraid. He's a strong, well put together pony but for showing the picture just doesn't look right. I speak from experience, i don't show my darty under saddle much any more as my thighs have got thicker and the picture just doesn't look right even though he carries me perfectly fine.
		
Click to expand...

That there's no doubt about! He has two smaller (but still senior technically being a large breed) riders in the sidelines for if I wanted to take it seriously but temperamentally if we decided to show he'd be best off cut and in junior riders- it's a shame he's too big for FR (though realistically again he's still not to type enough)! We're lucky you rarely see kids on Cs around here so we don't stand out too much. As it is our flat showing chapter is pretty much over now we can safely say we have life skills and manners. You have to be 7 for FEI single driving so we have the whole year to play with to get there. Plan B for if we have too much of the polite and manners to roar round 20k is private drive


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2017)

ester said:



			He is just seeing the sights of the world with a bit of atmosphere and having an all round education before he has to deal with all those things in carriage and having seen the pair of them in real life I don't think he is likely to have an issues in the meantime as it would be foolish to break your hopefully international driving pony before you even get started
		
Click to expand...

He could be doing all those things with someone who is of a correct size to ride him though. 

I hadn't seen any of Rara's previous pictures of her riding him and now that I have my opinion is exactly the same. 

I don't understand why people are obtuse/in denial/touchy about this subject. We shouldn't tip-toe around what is clearly an issue (not solely Rara, obviously). 

People often ride things that are way too small for them which is the case here.


----------



## ester (30 March 2017)

I guess it depends who you have available to you as a rider and whether you trust them to do a good enough job to correctly bring on your hopefully international pony- doing it right is quite important if you have that sort of aspiration for them. 

The reason people are obtuse about the subject is because there is no defintion of ok/not ok, every scientific study is deeply flawed so many choose to take the evidence of the horse in front of them and the advice of the professionals surrounding them rather than people who have seen photos on an internet forum, quite a few of whom seem to have little idea what anything 11 stone+ actually looks like in male or female form. This forum is quite famous for making very low weight suggestions when asked about carrying weight of a variety of types, so I don't tend to use it's opinions as my benchmark.


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

ester said:



			I guess it depends who you have available to you as a rider and whether you trust them to do a good enough job to correctly bring on your hopefully international pony- doing it right is quite important if you have that sort of aspiration for them. 

The reason people are obtuse about the subject is because there is no defintion of ok/not ok, every scientific study is deeply flawed so many choose to take the evidence of the horse in front of them and the advice of the professionals surrounding them rather than people who have seen photos on an internet forum, quite a few of whom seem to have little idea what anything 11 stone+ actually looks like in male or female form. This forum is quite famous for making very low weight suggestions when asked about carrying weight of a variety of types, so I don't tend to use it's opinions as my benchmark.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. There are just as many people who mae very heavy suggestions for maximum weight carrying ability on this forum. That is why it is argued over so much.


----------



## ester (30 March 2017)

I didn't say everyone did I  you never know one day everyone might meet in the middle but until anyone actually does a decent study it is all opinion and I would suggest none of them are good to use as a benchmark compared to those that have seen more than photos and are knowledgeable.


----------



## Bernster (30 March 2017)

AA - what fabulous horses, I love them!  I too thought they were the same horse at first.  They really do look impressive.

I'm no confo expert so not commenting on confo on this thread, although I seem to have an ok eye as have picked up lots of what other people have said so far.  <Feeling smug>

ETA the other interesting thing is that good confo doesn't always seem to equal long term soundness, although you'd think it would.  My best soundest horse had pigeon toes and a long back but he's still going strong into his late teens and only ever saw the vet for jabs and teeth.  Another horse I had that had pretty good confo overall has had a string of soundness issues.  Go figure.


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

ester said:



			I didn't say everyone did I  you never know one day everyone might meet in the middle but until anyone actually does a decent study it is all opinion and I would suggest none of them are good to use as a benchmark compared to those that have seen more than photos and are knowledgeable.
		
Click to expand...

There really does need to be a good study. It is such a difficult thing to measure though. It's a shame that it would actually have to be physical damage done before people would accept a weight as too heavy. Then it's complicated by the fact that all horses are different. My 15.3 middleweight mare carried my 15 stone husband on gentle hacks and never appeared in the slightest bit to be struggling. But my 17.2hh full Irish draught really looked to be struggling with a 16 stone rider. If only they could talk!


----------



## rara007 (30 March 2017)

Yup, I think it's more of an art than a science a bit like detecting bilateral lameness, its behavioural clues you need. Then you also have the complicating factors of how fat and sound the horse is and how it carries itself plus the work being asked of it. I think you'd need to narrow it right down (to say endurance horses at XYZ level, polo ponies at X goal or small breed natives open showing) to get a meaningful answer and even then it's only going to be applicable to that group.


----------



## Feival (30 March 2017)

Better pictures


----------



## Feival (30 March 2017)




----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

Biff&Buzz said:



			Better pictures






Click to expand...

Is this buzz? Love his colour. He doesn't have bad conformation but he doesn't have good either. He has a nice head and neck which is nicely set on and muscled. He is slightly thick through the gullet but not too bad. He has a nice sloping shoulder.) He looks slightly over at the knee but I can't see clearly. He also has quite long pasterns. He is close coupled and looks powerful behind. He is slightly straight through the hock.


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2017)

Biff&Buzz said:








Click to expand...

I am sorry not to be able to say many positives about this mare. She is thick through the gullet (I keep saying that), short necked, upright shoulder, long back, long cannons front and back and is bum high. She has a nice bottom, a very kind face though and is probably a star.


----------



## Feival (30 March 2017)

Yes that's Buzz  and yes winnie is my little star.


----------



## Looby25 (31 March 2017)

Just to throw something different into the mix


----------



## rara007 (31 March 2017)

The old boy (17 at time of first photo), one of those annoying ones that despite his faults has worked consistently uphill for over 12 years of reasonable work and taken me places I never thought possible, with only 1 days lameness total, not even a single foot bruise or abscess etc. I think the changing length of his back depending on fitness is quite funny  He does not look particularly fat at the moment by pony standards, but 10 years ago he looked twice the length!







and 5 years previously:







and 8 years back:







Doesn't look like he should go like:













and stay sound (and the sig picture for ridden) does he


----------



## rara007 (31 March 2017)

Looby25 said:



			Just to throw something different into the mix








Click to expand...

Lovely mare! I have to admit I can't even be 100% on the breed (the belly splash is making me think Clyde but the head looks more shire to me...) so can't really comment other than her front end looks really classy for a heavy and the hind end looks typical for the breeding. Did she have many/any foals? She's aged really well!


----------



## alainax (31 March 2017)

There's something so tempting about posting in this thread, and I have no idea why! I've been putting it off as this horse is a) a gelding so won't ever breed and b) just the bestestest ever so nothing else really matters! But it is all very interesting. 

I also found it completely impossible to get one straight pic! I agree with the others regarding the pic makes all the difference. Some pics can really emphasise a fault, or completely create one!


----------



## ester (31 March 2017)

rara007 said:



			Yup, I think it's more of an art than a science a bit like detecting bilateral lameness, its behavioural clues you need. Then you also have the complicating factors of how fat and sound the horse is and how it carries itself plus the work being asked of it. I think you'd need to narrow it right down (to say endurance horses at XYZ level, polo ponies at X goal or small breed natives open showing) to get a meaningful answer and even then it's only going to be applicable to that group.
		
Click to expand...

And no money to be made from it


----------



## Bernster (31 March 2017)

Looby25 said:



			Just to throw something different into the mix








Click to expand...

Gorgeous. And hasn't she aged well?


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (31 March 2017)

Opinions on this boy please. Sorry about the mud - it was a 'before' pic before bathing for a comp the next day. In the 'after' pic he is gloriously clean but not stood so well for conformation critique


----------



## Caol Ila (31 March 2017)

alainax said:



			There's something so tempting about posting in this thread, and I have no idea why! I've been putting it off as this horse is a) a gelding so won't ever breed and b) just the bestestest ever so nothing else really matters! But it is all very interesting. 

I also found it completely impossible to get one straight pic! I agree with the others regarding the pic makes all the difference. Some pics can really emphasise a fault, or completely create one! 
















Click to expand...

Those pictures really don't do him justice, Alaina. The top and bottom ones make him look weird and out of proportion. The middle one is better, but it being a 3/4 shot, you can't say much about his conformation.  Looking at the photos, I'd say he appears to be ridiculously long in the back.  But I know that while he is a bit long backed, it's not that bad.  Cannon bones also appear too long, but I've never thought that about him in real life.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 March 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			Those pictures really don't do him justice, Alaina. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I agree,  the top pic makes him look like a racing snake,  which he isn't,  and the middle one has him looking like he's got no back leg to speak of,  which he's has.  The bottom pic;  He looks very well and 'well' in his coat too.  In reality,  he's a smart chap,  a lovely stamp of an equine.

I've not had much to do with dressage saddles,  I'll admit,  but that has to be just about the deepest seat that I've ever seen,  on any saddle!  Right,  that's about it!

Alec.


----------



## alainax (31 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I agree,  the top pic makes him look like a racing snake,  which he isn't,  and the middle one has him looking like he's got no back leg to speak of,  which he's has.  The bottom pic;  He looks very well and 'well' in his coat too.  In reality,  he's a smart chap,  a lovely stamp of an equine.

I've not had much to do with dressage saddles,  I'll admit,  but that has to be just about the deepest seat that I've ever seen,  on any saddle!  Right,  that's about it!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Heh, the deep seat is required to contain my large derriere  it is very comfy to be fair! 

Thank you for the comment from my rubbish pics! 



Caol Ila said:



			Those pictures really don't do him justice, Alaina. The top and bottom ones make him look weird and out of proportion. The middle one is better, but it being a 3/4 shot, you can't say much about his conformation.  Looking at the photos, I'd say he appears to be ridiculously long in the back.  But I know that while he is a bit long backed, it's not that bad.  Cannon bones also appear too long, but I've never thought that about him in real life.
		
Click to expand...

Yes your right, pictures are terrible. They do all make him look really long now you mention it! Sorry, I'll comeback another time with more useful pics


----------



## Alec Swan (31 March 2017)

rara007 said:



			The old boy (17 at time of first photo), one of those annoying ones that despite his faults has worked consistently uphill for over 12 years of reasonable work and taken me places I never thought possible, with only 1 days lameness total, not even a single foot bruise or abscess etc. I think the changing length of his back depending on fitness is quite funny  He does not look particularly fat at the moment by pony standards, but 10 years ago he looked twice the length!

&#8230;&#8230;..

Doesn't look like he should go like:







&#8230;&#8230;..
and stay sound (and the sig picture for ridden) does he 

Click to expand...

WHAT a smart chap he is!!  Harness,  that's his forte!

Alec.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 March 2017)

alainax said:



			Heh, the deep seat is required to contain my large derier  it is very comfy to be fair! 

Thank you for the comment from my rubbish pics! 


Yes your right, pictures are terrible. They do all make him look really long now you mention it! Sorry, I'll comeback another time with more useful pics 

Click to expand...

When you know the horse in person (or is it in equine?), it's easy to tell when a photo is distorting it.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (31 March 2017)

Currently horseless at uni  but here is my old boy, awful picture and no muscle as he'd just been dragged out of the field for a clean up after lots of time off where I couldn't seem to keep myself in one piece for more than a few weeks. He was getting on a bit at this point too which didn't help the muscle and condition on him coming out of a rough winter. He was very much pretty rather than practical but in the 8 years that I owned him we never had any soundness issues and he turned a hoof to anything.


----------



## Looby25 (1 April 2017)

rara007 said:



			Lovely mare! I have to admit I can't even be 100% on the breed (the belly splash is making me think Clyde but the head looks more shire to me...) so can't really comment other than her front end looks really classy for a heavy and the hind end looks typical for the breeding. Did she have many/any foals? She's aged really well!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she was my soulmate and I lost her last year at the age of 22, she was a Shire 
I got her at 16 and she bred at least 7 foals, as well,as qualifying for hoys twice 



Bernster said:



			Gorgeous. And hasn't she aged well?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she was the love of my life!


----------



## rara007 (1 April 2017)

wow! She must have had abs of steel Looby! That makes her shape all the more impressive. 


Some hairier confo pictures- 2016





and 2008






Thanks Alec  That's for sure, though not quite fast enough for the marathons at advanced level he was on the U21 GBR team 3 years running. He's not too shabby at his part time job either but that is more controversial  Fortunately I don't think size of rider does impact confo so I'll put the pictures up


----------



## LeannePip (2 April 2017)

Just to pick this thread up once more!

Would be interested to hear what you think  be as honest as you like, i've a few faults in mind, but its always interesting to hear other peoples thoughts!

First photo is from her advert as a 3yo;






From the other week, rising 6;


----------



## Tangled (3 April 2017)

Tangled said:



			Love to here your comments on my 7year Welsh Section D. These pictures have been taken in the last 2/3 weeks:








I think he looks much better when is moving though! 













Click to expand...


Thought I'd bump for my boy and got a better photo this morning &#128522;


----------

